# Egg Share General Chit Chat ~ Part 4



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02/06    

kellydallard  Sept 2006     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07 20 wk scan 19/01     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  Oct 2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier  EDD 25/01/07  born 26/12/06   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept  Baby charlie   

Endometriosislass sept    EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12/06   Scan 22/12   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Aweeze   . ES/DIVF            

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/IVF       NHS scan 16/03

CJ ICSI/ES    scan 15/03     

Ebjones ES/IVF (CRM)       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES       

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Emmyloupink (CRM London) EC 26/03    

caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF stims 29/03 Scan 07/04 EC 10/04 ET 13/04    

Kateag(Lister) ... 1st ES cycle abandoned 2nd ES D/R 30/03, baseline 05/04 Stims 10/04 scan 20/04     

Allybee (Lister) ES/IVF Stims 12/04 Scan 20/04    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Jani75 (Manchester) ES D/R 22/01    

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham) d/r 29/03 baseline 18/04 stims 19/04     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX mid 2007  

Evette (Lister) awaiting bloods and matching     

Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

Miss TC (Cromwell Darlington) recipient found watiing for her dreams to come true!!   

Mouse14 ES May     

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  awaiting matching due to start april 07        

starfaith (salisbury) awaiting matching    

Egg share inbetweenies​
Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Fin ES/ICSI Nov/Dec  

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) Jan 07   FET april  

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI   f/u appt 02/04 saving for straight ICSI

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF feb/mar 07  f/u for FET    

MJP (Lister)    follow up 30/03 FET may/june 

Tinaxxx (bourn hall) awaiting decision on e/s     

wishing4miracle (Lister) 04/07   

   honorary Members  ​
Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Maz1980 ([email protected]) unable to E/S 1st IVF consultation 12/03     

Rhonda ES/IVF TX cancelled due to over Stimulation  

Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington)  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## Martha Moo

New home ladies.......................

Hiya girls

new home for lots more 

Wishing each and everyone of you     and 

Hope to see many  reached upon this thread 

love Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Yay!!  

Quick question, is chocolate banned?


----------



## sallyanne1

banned from what?
Have i missed something


----------



## Martha Moo

if u have so have i!

i think kat means during tx

many say yes and many say no

personal choice i guess

not sure i would cope a month without chocolate!


----------



## *kateag*

Haha! Yes I mean whilst on tx!!! (Em, you called me Kat, thats what dh calls me!)

Just had a tiny bit of my easter egg, which has been sitting there all week in its shiny silver wrapper!! only tiny though  

I have switched to decaff teabags and no fizzy drinks, wont hurt will it!?

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

sorry kate

it was my keyboard still getting used to the laptop


----------



## *kateag*

Its ok, could be called worse!!  

Ah, laptops, my fave things!!!! 

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

My laptop is leaving me tomorrow    Its not even a yr old and its got loads of problems but i have been putting them off coz last time i was lost without it. Dont like using my desktop coz the chair is hard   Wonder if dh will pull it over to the sofa for me    They said can take 7-10 days      I will have to take uo knitting or summink  

Anyway i have had the worst injection ever had to get dd to come and sit wiv me and talk otherwise i would have passed out before i finished. It went in fine no probs. Pushing it in and wasnt feeling a thing. Then all of a sudden i got a sharp stabbing pain below where i was injecting. It shot pins and needles through my body and i could feel my head going. Pushing the rest in killed like pushing a sharp knife though my belly    Took the needle out and it was bleedin and its all red and lumpy n sore now    God i hate injecting on the right side of my belly.  Looks like when i start stimms i will be doing them on the left   Glad its over had to put my head between my knees  

Talking of de-caff i have to switch my coffee. I only have about 2 a day and sometimes as a treat i will have a cappuccino ( dh brought me a tassimo yum yum ) But i have started putting squash in my water and having at least 2lts a day so im trying to be a good girl  . When should the protein start on stimming? Want to know when i should be scoffin eggs  

Hey my red patch is spreading   Im prob gonna get gangreen and it will drop off


----------



## *kateag*

Blimey Sally, what happened? Not long to go when you start stimms, hopefully they will be less painful for you. 

Protein should start as soon as stimms starts, there is a thread on here, pick your brains, that gives loads of good tips. Apparently you are meant to have 100g protein a day, eggs have 6g each, yogurt is 5g, chicken is 19g per 100g so its quite hard to get it all! I have been drinking a pint of milk   having some eggs, some cheese, chicken everyday, and a yogurt. I cant eat anymore protein! It seems its all in dairy and I dont like dairy!!  

The water is good hun! Well done! I have done a litre already this morning! If nothing my skin will be crystal clear!!!

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh i could live on chicken and cheese. And i have got enough eggs off my girls to run a shop  . Does milkshake count? I have got some nesqik yummy strawberry  . I like hot milk too.

Oh a TMI  question comming up.......... I have got my scan at 10am which means leaving here just after 9 when i have done my jab. Problem is i always go for a number 2   about half 9 I cant go at the clinic unless i take my oust with me   and i always get scare in case i trump when im havin an internal could you imajine it. She will b able to see it   . Im hoping if i get up earlyer then i might go earlyer. Or i could take lily to the loo with me and blame her for the smell   . Mind you she has a gob like her mum and would come out shouting mummys just had a poo


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate is your ticker wrong? I had a nosy on the Lister boad and you say you scan is tomorrow? But you ticker says tuesday. Either way


----------



## *kateag*

Hmmm! Cant help you there!! Maybe you could go earlier!!!  

Milkshake does count yup! Im sure Lou said the powdered version not the syrup stuff. I might get some today! 

Chicken I can eat, dont really eat red meat but cheese milk and eggs, bleugh!

xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Oh its got stuck!? What happened?!! 

Not a bad sign is it?!!?

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate good luck with your stimms scan. I was told by someone it can take 8 days to grow follies. Cant remember how long you have been stimming    but im sure you will be fine


----------



## caz nox

Kate good luck woth your scan...
Sally - how is it going? 

I have not been around much as not in work so might have missed out on a few things. 

A couple of questions now... 
First - after EC I was so sore - felt like I had done a million sit ups. Do they prop you about? also my belly button was really bruised?? I was sleeping so did not have a clue what they have done. 

Another - can I have normal baths now? and what is the reasoing to have a shallow bath?? 

Apart from that - I feel good, really positive I have been having a few twinges but not sure if that is wind? 

I have called in sick for the next few days as my job is quite stressful and I know I will have a looad of poo to come back to so I would rather be in a better frme of mind to deal with it all. 

My hubby starts a new job on the 23rd April which is my day 13 - I want to test before in ase it goes either way I want his head to be clear when he starts. Should I test early or wait even longer?


----------



## Guest

hello girls,

af still aint here  i think it will come later today tho cos i got very slight pink (sorry tmi) i bet it will be after 12 tho hey, so day 1 will be tomoro (it better be!!! )

im kinda busy at the min, just paid my invoice for drugs and im setting up some direct debits 

mum gave me a night out release form for the man in your life, it is really funny. 
ive posted it in G&B http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=92053.0

right, better finish noseying then carry on with chores 

love n hugs, maz xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Im back!! And I am very happy!! I have 25 on the right hand side, and around 20 on the left! None are smaller than 10mm but obviously they not ready yet!! So pleased!! Just waiting for my bloods to come back so I know what dose I am on tonight, but Im back in on wednesday for another scan and blood test then I should be given def e/c date, but they think it will be the weekend or monday!! 

Its so different from last time, I am in shock! Now need to watch I dont go the other way!!!

YAY!!

Hope everyone is ok, my mum and dad are popping round for a bit now, so have to run but will be back later. 
xxxx


----------



## Guest

kate thats wicked news babe, ooooooo its so exciting    

love ya hun


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate i knew you would be fine hun              Well done im so happy for you.


----------



## MissSunshine

Hi ladies,

Just popped on to say WOW Kate    ...................... thats fantastic!!!! What a bumper crop!! Here's hoping all is well with your bloods too.  Lots and lots of              for your lovely follies!!

Maz loving the form...    I've seen one similar to it before, just cracks me, and any man who says he doesn't need one....is a total liar. David was only saying to me the other day that my thumb print was getting more and more noticeable on his forehead!!!!   

Love to you all ladies, Rhonda.xxxx

P.S. I am waiting to hear on a recipient from my clinic, hopefully I'll be able to start again soon!!!


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya! Im back!!

Maz, love the form!! Shame I dont have a printer!! Dh doesnt drink that much but he is a charmer!!! Hope the old bag arrives soon!! 
Hows the no smoking going??

Caz, hope you are doing ok hun! wow!! Day 13, Im not sure, I know some people will say they tested early and got a true result but its always best to wait til test day if you can. Hope you feeling ok!! Good luck hun!!

Rhonda   hope you can start again hun!! Have they said if they are lowering your dose this time round? Hope you get that call soon!

Sally, thanks for the message hun! Not long to go now for you!!

I just had my call from the clinic and all is good to carry on the same as I am, levels are good, which is a relief!! So 2 more injections then back in on wednesday! Wonder how many will be the right size for use? 

So relieved! I might sleep tonight!!!

xxxx


----------



## Guest

the no smoking is getting easier kate, look at my ticker      

the old witch came   cos she turned up after 4 tho tomoro will be cd1   which is good otherwise i would have to start d/r on a sunday on my own   but instead i will have training on the monday.
7th may 2007, my official d/r start day, finally     (trust me to start on a bank holiday, may day lol)

hugs from cloud nine   maz xxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

YAY!!! Roll on 7th may!!!! WOOOHOOOO!!! 

Im keeping it all crossed for you hun, you deserve it. Such a support to everyone and always cheering us up. 

 GO MAZ!!!

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Has anoyone got any relaxation tips for me before i inject.??   Coz if my bad experiance yesterday i nearly passed out today. I have been doing so well. Today i felt nothing at all but i still went all hot and funny and my hands were sweating like mad. I know its prob adrenalin rush but its not nice. I dont even know if im breathing when i do it   Sounds daft but i have a tendancy to hold my breath without realing when i panic  

Caz NO EARLY TEASTING    I saw your post on peer. Also from what i hear everyone say its no baths in the 2ww but dont know why  

Maz excellent news hun    

Luv sally x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Evenin ladies

or maybe morning when u read lol

I have had probs with my ISP but its all sorted (i hope)

Kate have replied to you elsewhere
but what fab news on the scan
folly dolly in the making!  for your next sca on wednesday

Allyson  for your scan tomorrow
hope u can follow kates foot steps

Sally  for ur scan on wednesday, sorry cant help with the relaxation for the jabbing
have u checked out the ivf board or peer support

Rhonda lovely to hear from you ooooh i hope u have a recipient lined up really soon

carrie welcome back
when is official test date  so i can update the list and also send    for early testing  

Maz faberoony news for you honey
i will be on hols but will try to log on

love to everyone i missed

Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Ooooh Sally good luck for wednesday hun!!!

   

Em, how did it  go I just saw your post on bubble thread so I hope that means its good!?!?!?


----------



## Martha Moo

Heffalump said:


> kind of
> 
> but i need to ring my cons and the pct to try and confirm more which i will do tomorrow


will post in morning after i have spoken to them both!


----------



## *kateag*

Ok, keeping it all crossed for you. 
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

I am classed as high priority for funding and should be starting tx between april and june

this comes from a letter dated in 19th feb sent to gp and cons only found out about it today

it says that i should have a start date within 6 weeks and its past that now so am going to see what info i can find out from pct and to carry on with the d/r jabs my gp needs a leter from cons, but we are switching to the monthly jabs from the 3 monthly ones  

will post tomorrow when/if i find any more info

Initialy we were going to self fund but since the funding is soooooooo close and i aint d/r we are holding out for the funding


Em


----------



## *kateag*

Oh my god that is brilliant news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!        

How brilliant is that? So if you hadnt gone to the doctors you wouldnt have known this? 

I've no idea what the 3 monthly d/r injections are, but it sounds good you moving to the monthly one!!  

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Whooo em thats great hun.  You deserve it. 

Well im that nervous about my scan tomorrow that its started my IBS up and im hoping i dont trump when i have my scan     Im really hoping everything is ok. And maybe the sharp pains i have had could be my IBS and mot my ovaries?? Just have to wait and see.  Please please please let my recip be ready  

Luv sally x x


----------



## *~Nic~*

Em  fab news!!! got it all crossed for you    

Sally - try and keep those butt cheeks clenched tightly tomorrow. I'm sure the sonographers have seen/smelt/heard worse things. sending loads of luck your way for your scan    

hi everyone else, gotta run dog wants walking

Nic xx


----------



## Guest

at sally, i cant get the image of you farting at the sonographer outta my head. i'll ask when i go if anyone has farted lately    

i would die of embarasment lol.

im sure you wil be fine really hun  

em, wicked news hun. does the monthly injections mean less of a wait for your bfp?  

im having a boring day today, ive got loadsa cleaning to get on with just no motivation,
its ok tho cos if dh moans about the mess when he gets home i'll just tell him that ive had really bad af pains     (sods law i really will have bad pains tomoro then hey!)

gonna have a quick nosey thru then i might wash up lol  

hugs to everyone, maz xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Noooo dont do that Sally!! You will be fine honest!!!  

Nic, how are you hun? How is the devil dog!!??  

Maz dont do the cleaning!! It will need doing again tomorrow so do it then!!! 

Im sitting here in a very quiet flat, Holly has gone to nursery, I did all my cleaning earlier (hehe!) and now its silence! All I can hear is my clock ticking!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

how are we all this morning

thanks for your messages

Maz in answer to your question no it doesnt unfortunately but that all depends

if i have a 3 mnth injection it works for 3 months if they can get me in earlier i wondered if the d/r injection would still be alive and kicking long after the 

also other than that i have had a 3 month injection which is for endo as well as d/r and have felt no benefit whereas we know the monthly ones work so i made the decision to go for that

i just posted on the bubble thread



Heffalump said:


> hiya
> 
> I have made my calls but no definite answer but looks like we start stims between june and aug but most likely be july
> 
> will be having the monthly injection for d/r on 25th april 23rd may and 20th June and then come 18th July will begin sniffing to keep turned off by that time tho we hope will at least be stimming if not in the
> 
> so technically i should be PUPO this time in 3 months!!
> 
> Em


Nic ..... we may be cycle buddies looks more than likely it will be end jun or july for us but am going to hold off join cycle buddies

I have to ring pct on 14th May for confirmation of a start date as they have funding but are negotiating a contract there are currently 3 people in front of me and when they have the contract we will all start together!

OMG i havent told my DH yet      nor anyone else!

Best go and let willow out as the dust men are here and she tends to pee then lol

Em


----------



## *~Nic~*

Em, hope you got willow before she pee'd  
We may well be cycle buddies. I cant have my second HIV till beginning of July so earliest I can start is then.
Don't know whats going on at the moment   I was sure I ovulated on cd16. No AF yet.......Don't 'feel' pregnant and too scared to test and be let down. Just putting it down to my body being completely useless yet again  
Anyone know if its normal to have a 15+ day long luteal phase? or are they always 14 days?? 
Kate - ha ha devil dog is good. i tried to change my picture of him again but it wouldn't let me - twas a cute one aswell. nevermind. will try again next time i have laptop out.

Be back later
Nic x


----------



## *kateag*

Oh god Em that is* fantastic* news!! Wow!!! 3 months time!!! Its gonna go so fast! You actually have a proper date now its so exciting! Im as excited as I was for myself!!! 

Let Willow out then call dh!!! Dont tell him we know though!!! 

So pleased for you! And good choice on the 1 month injection, makes much more sense and now you actually have dates you know its all for the best! Woooohooooo!!!

xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Em, even if we can't be cycle buddies lets hope we are bump buddies instead 

Nic x

actually lets hope all us egg sharers are bump buddies!!


----------



## Guest

and me?   

kate i aint got time to clean tomoro, im having my hair done, AGAIN     

then thurs im colouring my friends hair, my drugs are coming too but my friend only lives opposite me so i'll leave a note on my door to knock at hers  

ive got my bleeding heating on!, im not cold but ive got no hot water so i cant wash up or anything
(yes i know i could boil the kettle for hot water but i'd just pour it into a cup and sit back down with a coffee )

ive got to go get brandon in half hour so maybe i'll put the hoover round or make the beds hmmmmm

hugs, maz xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Is it full or empty bladder for baseline or doesnt it matter?? Im scared now just read on my cycle buddies thread one of the girls had her basleine think today? and she got a lining of 9mm and a follie so she waiting for a phone call   PANIC


----------



## *kateag*

It doesnt matter hun, empty be best so you can relax a bit!!

Why is she waiting for a call? 

Calm! All will be good!!

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

She had bloods taken too so they have to ring with the results. God each stage i get to i panic


----------



## *kateag*

Oh ok! Just to check the levels! You have this done at every scan when you are stimming, they also tell you to keep your dose the same, up it, lower it what not. 

I know how you feel about the panic but it will be fine hun honest. 
xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh and got confirmation today that the places are booked for our ghost walk. Me dh my sis and her hubby all going on a ghost walk next Thurs nite coz its my wedding anniversary on this Thurs and my sisters 1st one on sunday. I cant wait I'm soooo scared   I will be hiding behind dh all the way   We also have a condemned mans supper after which will prob be stale bread mouldy cheese and ale


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning ladies. I have had my baseline scan and IM READY       No activity in my ovaries and my lining is 3.5mm which is good. The nurse said i was text book   They just wanna make double sure with my bloods. I have to ring between 2:30-3:20 to find out and also find out if my recip is ready. FINGERS CROSSES 

Kate any news? Hope you are ok hun   

Sorry i couldnt get on last nite it kept crashing on me and then i was too tired


----------



## *kateag*

Yay!! Well done Sally!!! Have you called yet? Hope its all good news!!! Told ya!  

Im back (as you can tell!) scan went well, they think I have around 14 clear leaders, the biggest is 18mm and the smallest is 12mm, with around  20 odd 10mm and under so they are ignoring those! Hopefully will have a few more by e/c which they think will be the earliest monday   I have to wait for my call to check the bloods and they may be reducing my dose. Back in for another scan on Friday I think. 

No one is worried, they arent making me stimm for longer or anything, I think they want the little ones to catch up a bit!

Really tired and bloated today, dh is home thankfully so we are now just chiiiiiiilling!!!

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Kate thats fantastic news

Sally have u called yet!



I will hold off doin the list til later

Maz hows u today

love to everyone
its warm and sunny here lovely!

hope the weather is as good with u

Em


----------



## *kateag*

Ooooh Em, thanks for the bubbles hun. Sorry someone messed yours up. xxxx


----------



## Guest

kate thats wicked news, weds you will technically be pregnant   

sally c'mon, tell us    

em im fine hun, just had my hair dyed (again) now its turquiose    

gotta dash, speak soon, hugs to everyone, maz xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

maz u gonna post a piccie

i put one of those wash in wash out toners on my hair last night
not so u would notice  

i usually go to my mums hairdressers for a color and cut (half the price than up here!) but havent been able to get down there with one thing and another!

gonna have it cut before my hols i think and then treat myself for my birthday in June!

obviously before tx starts!

will pop in later

hope everyones enjoying the sunshine!

Em


----------



## sallyanne1

LOOK AT MY TICKER               I start stimms tomorrow coz they said they want me to be a day behind my lady   Its gotta be a good omen starting stimms on my wedding anniversary     Cant belive it im so happy.  My scan is on the 24th. 6 days    .

Kate great news you will be PUPO with twins soon  

Gonna have a lie down my head killing me  

Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag*

Ooooh er! God Maz I didnt think of that!?!   Wonder if it will be wednesday? Be good to get to blast but I dont want to be greedy, had some good luck this time, maybe this is our year for a change!

Sally good luck hun! Roll on tomorrow eh! Good omen def!!!

Em, picture of Willow is gorgeous, she has got soooo big!! 

Maz you have to post a pic of the new hair!!! 

Had my call, menopur down to 150, sniffs stay the same, and Im in on Friday. Hopefully get all dates then!! Fingers crossed. 

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02/06    

kellydallard  Sept 2006     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07 20 wk scan 19/01     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  Oct 2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier  EDD 25/01/07  born 26/12/06   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept  Baby charlie   

Endometriosislass sept    EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12/06   Scan 22/12   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Aweeze   . ES/DIVF            

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/IVF       NHS scan 16/03

CJ ICSI/ES    scan 15/03     

Ebjones ES/IVF (CRM)       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES       

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Emmyloupink (CRM London) EC 26/03 no further update

caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF stims 29/03 Scan 07/04 EC 10/04 ET 13/04 testing     

Kateag(Lister) ... 1st ES cycle abandoned 2nd ES EC 23/04 ET 26/04     

Allybee (Lister) ES/IVF EC 26/04    

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham) stims 19/04 scan 26/04     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX mid 2007  

Evette (Lister) awaiting bloods and matching     

Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

Miss TC (Cromwell Darlington) recipient found watiing for her dreams to come true!!   

Mouse14 ES May     

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  awaiting matching due to start april 07        

starfaith (salisbury) awaiting matching    

Egg share inbetweenies​
Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Fin ES/ICSI Nov/Dec  

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) Jan 07   FET april  

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI   f/u appt 02/04 saving for straight ICSI

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF feb/mar 07  f/u for FET    

MJP (Lister)    follow up 30/03 FET may/june 

Tinaxxx (bourn hall) awaiting decision on e/s     

wishing4miracle (Lister) 04/07   

   honorary Members  ​
Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Maz1980 ([email protected]) unable to E/S 1st IVF consultation 12/03     

Rhonda ES/IVF TX cancelled due to over Stimulation  

Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington)  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## starfaith

Hey there Sallyanne Fantastic news for you all is running along smoothly.     I called last Friday Jo told me that they have a lady that is also cmv positive she had to call her back about if she was okay to go forward & thats all I have heard she can't even be bothered to call me & let me know what the hell is going on. Don't they  understand how we feel...  . So on Friday I have waited 4weeks to be matched... I bet I end up having to have all tests done again just to boost the cost up. It's blooming hard this waiting I just keep praying she will call me soon... We are hoping for twins also but one will be absolutely fine. I just want to be a mummy 
Hello to everybody else


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Starfaith 
sorry to read u still havent had a confirmation on the donor i would ring them and ask them about the donor
you would think they would be jumping at the chance huh
I have blown u some bubbles to cheer u up a little 

Sally  for stimming
i will update the list tomorrow as having probs updating tonight 
hows poppy 

Kate hope u have had a lovely chilled out evening hun

Allyson hpe ur ok hun

Maz i wanna see a pic of ur hair!!

Nic hows u hun

Rhonda hope u hear some news soon

Carrie hope the  is going smoothly
almost half way there honey

hope our mummies to be are all ok (lou, kellyD, kelly, Jeanette, shelly, CJ and any i missed)

love to all
Em


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning everyone.  
Well i had the worst ever headache lastnite   and its carried on to today 
Dh still in bed at the mo and im hoping he will stay there coz its our wedding anniversary and we havent brough gifts with us having to pay for tx so when i have done my jab at 9 im gonna nip out and get some bacon and make him breakfast in bed.  I know he was wanting us to go out for a meal tonite and i dont know how to tell him im not up to it. I get really tired about 7pm and i dont feel like sitting in a noisy restaurant till late   I would much prefer a candle lit take away   But i cant let him down so i guess i will have to grin and bare it. I just hope i have got rid of my headache by then.
And im looking forward to the ghost walk we have planned next week coz with me starting stimms tonight there should be no more headaches.
Does anyone know what sort of time i can take stimms?? I was thinking about 7 but then i remembered that the ghost walk is 7 and have to leave here at 6:15. That will be too early wont it to do?? Will be 45 mins early? Not sure if 6 is too early for the clinic? And i have a school meeting at 6 next wednesday so i will have to take it 10 mins early?? Oh god i dont know wht to do?

And the dreams i was having lastnite. I dreamt that i was in the clinic to have ec and there was a womoan lying on a bed and her bottom half was covered in blood   and she was in loads of pain. Then i walked down for my ec ( through a crowded shopping place in my dressing gown   ) and it was 4pm and the dr left at 3:30 so no-one to do my ec   I was really crying in my dream and then had a panic attack and couldnt breath and it woke me coz i really was breathing funny   . Just goes to show whats in the back of your mind whne asleep eh!

Em poppy is getting better at being house trained. She only tends to do it in the night now. But she is naughty for chasing my rabbits and chickens round the garden   She wont listen to anyone but me. I think thats coz i train her with a bag of ham and when she is good she gets a bit. Thinking of buyng one of those clicker things to train her with coz she is so clever.

Starfaith yor clinic are really messing you around    If i was you i would start ringin everyday or every other day. They will soon sort you out then.
How is everyone else today
Luv sally x x


----------



## Tina xx

Hi girls, well done on your scans Kate and Sally, I will have my  for you girls for the next couple of weeks (hope I don't get cramp   )

Sally, sorry you have got a headache hun, I'm sure that you dh would understand if you didn't feel up to going out tonight. Enjoy your day and hope your headache goes soon xx


Tina xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girls, 

Tina dont keep those fingers crossed too long hun! They may never come uncrossed!!!

Sally, Im sure dh will understand about the meal, explain that you feel awful, and it would be so much nicer to stay in and have a relaxing takeaway. You will be out having a meal to celebrate soon  
Good luck with the injection, I do mine at 8.30, it has to be evening time so the clinic can check the bloods, so as long as they have called you by 6 it shouldnt matter if you do it then at all. Maybe you can ask? 

Em, hows you and Willow today? 

Rhonda any news yet?? 

Starfaith I would give the clinic a call and find out whats going on hun, its your tx too rememeber. 

Maz, where is this pic of the turquoise hair!! I want to see!

Im getting my eyebrows and eyelashes tinted tonight, so I dont look totally albino when (if - still nervous!) I have e/c!! (red hair, blonde eyelashes and brows  )

Love to everyone. 
xxxx   xxxx


----------



## Guest

ok ok here it is,

















you cant really see the colour properly with my camera phone, its brighter than it looks on here 

my drugs came today, holy cow!  it would be nice if there was something telling you how much of everything you need to use 
no doubt i will find out at injection training 

sorry not got time for a longer post,

love n hugs, maz xxx


----------



## *kateag*

WOW! maz that is some seriously bright hair!!! I showed Boo and she said why does that lady have blue hair?  

Suits you sir!!!

xxxx


----------



## Guest

aww bless, just tell her what my mum tells people 'shes having a mid life crisis'  

and tell her this is for her


----------



## *kateag*

I will show her when she gets back from nursery, she is going to love it!! 

Its sooooo sunny out there, its like July not April!!


----------



## Tina xx

I like your hair Maz, 

I agree with you Kate, it is so warm here (although my feet are like ice at the moment, I've got on my fluffy slippers to try and warm them up!)

Tina xx


----------



## *kateag*

Yeah mine are too!!! Our flat is sooooo cool its sometimes verges on cold!!!! Even in this weather!!! 

Where is everyone today!


----------



## starfaith

Hello Girls. 
Well I called Jo today wasn't sure wether to. Just asked her if there was any news back from recipient? 
She said she had spoken to her & has sent her the form I filled out.
She said "well I'm sure she will get back to me maybe she has to chat with her husband."
I said could you please call me either way  I told her that I have been waiting 4 weeks & that maybe you shouldn't build up peoples hopes that it will happen straight away. Like she did with me... As per usual she made me feel horrible again so I when the call ended I burst out   
I know this sounds silly but do you think I could possibly change nurses. I'm finding it more stressfull calling each week. I think she is getting fed up with me...
I don't know it's getting hard.
Thank you Em for the bubbles put a smile on my face


----------



## *kateag*

Star sorry to hear you are having problems with your nurse hun, I had a bit of a problem a few weeks ago. I am not sure how it works at your clinic, are you assigned one nurse all the way through? I see a different nurse each time. 

Maybe you could have a word with someone and ask. It does seem strange that it is taking so long to get back to you about your recipient, that is normally the quickest part, there are so many ladies waiting for egg donors. 

I hope you get it sorted soon and feel a bit better about your tx. 

Maz, Holly said Oh Thanks for the picture of the effelant!!!! (say it as I have spelt it and thats how she says it!) 


xxxx


----------



## Guest

kate, thats how i still say it   

well ive been doing the gardening, i didn't come across many spiders so i thought i was lucky.
then i walked into the kitchen to get a drink and sitting in the middle of my floor is the biggest nastiest spider  

so i got brandon to put a glass over it then rang dh screaming at him to get home and get rid of the spider 

heres the nasty little big thing!










yuk, hope dh comes home soon  

i'll try to come back on later, love n hugs, maz xxx


----------



## starfaith

Hey I have a chilean rose as my pet. Called Precious you think that ones big. Mine fills my hand.... shes lovely


----------



## Guest

i am soooo scared of spiders


----------



## sallyanne1

Decided to go out for a meal with dh lastnite coz there is no gaurentee im gonna be feeling better anytime soon   And im suffering today. I feel like i have got the flu  .I know its coz i have over done it. Oh well i will try and rest as much as i can today.
Did my first stimms jab and boy all that mixing is so confusing and hard work  . Think dh wanted to jab me i asked him but he said no coz he doesnt want to get the blame for hurting me  
Off for a lie down now
luv ya all
sally xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girlies!

I had my scan today (again) and it looks like its all go for monday, but I have to wait for the phone call to see what my estrogen levels are and to find out if I need another menopur tonight or what!!! So nervous! Was hoping to have been told there, but I suppose a few more hours wont make any difference, have been waiting a long time to get just this far!!! 

Sally, glad you had a nice night out and have started stimms at last, not long til your first scan!!

Maz Im with you, cant stand spiders and that was bl**dy HUGE  

Em, hows you and willow?? 

Rhonda, thanks for the pm hunny bun!!! xxxx

Hope everyone is ok!!!
xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Whoooo Kate oh its so exciting     . I cant wait till i get a lie in this tx is killing me. I didnt realise how different it was from IUI. I wanna feel normal again.

Maz your parrot is so cute. I have got a Hans macaw and he is sooo noisy. But i love him to bits. Does yours talk well? Charlie never shuts up. His newest word is "shut up " cant think where he got that from


----------



## Guest

roll on monday kate   









sally, yea angels a right chatter box. we found out after we bought her that she wasn't hand reared so we didn't think she would talk.
her favourite words are....
can i have a peanut?
get in your cage you bad girl
gis a kiss, c'mon then, mwa mwa
are you bein a b!tch? behave!
ooooooooooo what is it?
can i have some water?/food?
brandon, is brandon at school?
marie (me) maaaarrriiiiieeeee
hello, are you a good girl?
you baddie.
shall we dance?

plus a few more  i love greys cos they actually understand what they say 

the scarey thing is tho, me n dh call each other babe and brandon obv calls us mum/dad. i dont get many visitors so how does angel know my name? she shouts me when im upstairs!


----------



## sallyanne1

Charlie says gis a kiss and kisses me
shut up
i told you to shut up
josh
wots going on??
charlie
and loads more to list and some quite rude lol

Just watching lily outside with the chickens and rabbits. We have got a rabbit who has escaped out of her hutch and if anyone goes in the garden she does a runner. Lily is out and she is round her feet awww. And she talks to the chickes sayin " ladies your ment to be laying eggs for us " lol. So now she's looking for eggs. She has got 2 for me today bless her.
Im drinkin loads of water (well squash ) had an egg mayo snadwich for dinner and having chicken for tea. Takin kids for a mcdonalds so will get a milkshake too lol All protien and goodness honest   Not sure i  could fit in 100g a day though   Headache still not gone. How long after ya start stimms does it go?


----------



## *kateag*

LOOK AT MY TICKER!!!


----------



## Tina xx

Wow, that's brilliant news hun, not long now then until your 2ww. I've got my  for you


----------



## sallyanne1

WOW KATE     Its flying by now for you hun. Im so excited for you hun


----------



## sallyanne1

Ok who wants a laugh at me   
I was sorting out tea and got something to put in the microwave and i put it on then wehn to get some squash. Hear the microwave cracklin. Though oh i bet i havent poked holes in the top of the thing in there    Nope i had poked holes in it. I JUST FORGOT TO PUT IT IN THE MICROWAVE    Oh my god. I have burn the inside of the microwave and it stinks    Dh said its a good job there is a responsable adult in the house. HAHA thats the first time in his life he been called that


----------



## starfaith

Fab news today I received the call about 3pm.
I HAVE BEEN MATCHED.......... .
Once again I felt funny after she told me.
So I'm finally about to start.
Totally good news I almost feel nervous but excited I could be pregnant soon..
So things are starting to look up finally about time.
I looked like sh!t this morning my eyes were puffy & heavy.
Hope everybody is doing well


----------



## starfaith

Sorry the pink was a bit too light xxxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Great news Starfaith!! 

I felt funny too when i was told, think it's because someone else is involved and you don't know who they are? And also the realisation that it's all really happening! Exciting and nervey! Best of luck hun    

Maria xx


----------



## starfaith

Thanks Maria. Yes I wonder how she is feeling? Fingers crossed all will go well. At least I can start to feel more . Its almost sureal.... I just can't wait   xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Great news Star!! It wont be long now, and you will wonder where all the time has gone!!

Good luck!!  

xxxx


----------



## allybee17

wow starfaith it's just the best call don't you think?? i had mine about 3 weeks ago actually it was the day b4 easter Friday, i think I'll always remember the call i was so so SO excited could not take it all in.... and then i got even more excited thinking about how excited the other lady would be  as the girls say it's just all go from now on you'll be sniffing and stabbing scanning in the next couple of weeks..... i don't know if I'm an odd one but I've really enjoyed it!!! even the injections it's a really funny feeling i some time just think wow i could be pregnant in a couple of weeks time   it's just so amazing allyson xx


----------



## starfaith

Thank you yes I am so excited to start injecting myself too. I am so excited I think I will be dreaming a lot tonight. I have to call the nurse when I get my period which is due next thursday so I'm hoping its on time.
I really didn't expect a call today so it was out of the blue....
Bad news yesterday & good news today.
xxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Starfaith Excellent news hun well done    It will fly by for you now. 
Oh i have got up today and NO HEADACHE      I have had it since i had my baseline scan and now its gone whoooo. Still woke up at 7:30 though   Could have had a lie in till 8:30 but stupid body clock had me awake   But im happy happy happy lol. Might have to go do some retail shopping now  

Kate how you feeling today? When do you have you hcg?

Luv sally xx


----------



## *kateag*

Morning!!

Glad you finally woke up without the headache, makes you feel like you have slept for weeks doesnt it!!! 

My pregnyl shot is at 9pm tonight, I have to do my last menopur by 7pm, and last sniff by 7pm, so as of 9.05pm I will have no more drugs!!! Woooohoooo!!

Really feels strange this morning, knowing that its my last day of drugs, bit like leaving college and having no homework to do! 

Have arranged for Holly to stay with my parents tomorrow night. Feel a bit guilty as my dad still has the nurse visiting every other day, but he says he is looking forward to having her to stay, and my mum would have her every day if she could! Holly is looking forward to having a sleepover, so she is happy! Hope I get some sleep sunday night, not that it matters I suppose as i will be knocked out! 

God. Cant believe I have got this far. Hope nothing goes wrong now.  

How is everyone else today? 
xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate i was told that on the day i have my HCG that i would have buserelin as normal but no menopur? Guess each clinic is different. You will be fine dont worry hun.     I bet it will come as a welcome distraction for you mum and dad having holly. PMA PMA nothing will go wrong hun


----------



## MissSunshine

Just a quickie!!! ooooohhhhh eeerrrrrrrr! 

Kate best of luck with your trigger shot hun! Just think this time next week you'll effectively be preggers with twins, how exciting!!!!!!  

Sally how did the retail shopping go?? David and I went out and got new tiles for our bathroom today, and my dad is coming over tomorrow to do it all, so can't wait!

I'm still waiting to hear from the hospital regarding a recipient. I got an e-mail on Thursday and the nurse said that my previous recipient is not sure if she wants to go ahead with tx again, so I have to wait until she has made a decision. I should be getting a call on Monday though so we can chat about options. I'm getting quite    about it all, I just want a   


Lots of love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx

P.S. Maz  loving the blue hair!!!


----------



## *kateag*

Aww Rhonda hun I hope the recipient makes her mind up soon, its not fair to leave you hanging. Will they find you another quickly if she says no?? 

Hope the bathroom turns out lovely!!! 

Preggers with twins eh! I hope to god we get that far, Im soooo nervous about getting the call to say how many we have. (Touch wood) 

Im all triggered so am now drug free til tuesday!! (Apart from the met!) 

Might have an early night tonight! No sniff at 11.30!! 

(Sally, my clinic gave me a form with instructions, and last menopur and sniff had to be done by 7pm tonight, and trigger at 9pm, I always thought that the menopur would finish the day before too.)

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate does that mean a lie in today   . Forgot what they are lol

Rhonda i brough a pair of new trousers 3 new tops and a mattress topper for my bed coz it wasnt very comfy. It is now though although i still kept waking up through the night  

Not sure i got a full dose of my menopur lastnite the plunger wouldnt go in so i had to take it out and re inject and still wouldnt had to push hard. Lost a bit of liquid too   Oh well just have to wait and see on tuesday


----------



## *kateag*

No lie in for me no! Had to take dh to the job today, so was up at 7.15! Just back now. Had an early (ish) night though!! 

Sally, dont worry too much, its almost impossible to get all the menopur out when you are mixing, as long as you got most of it it will be fine. Good luck on tuesday!  

Im off to tescos soon, then going to sit in my parents garden and have a yummy home cooked dinner! Cant wait!

Hope everyone has a lovely day. 

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate i hope today goes well for you hun   

Well im in a bad mood    My laptop went for repair last monday. Got it back this morning was soooo happy   Only to switch it on and the backlight has gone in it so it needs to go back in for repair on wednesday    So it will prob be another week before its back and im so p**** off coz i hate coming on the desk top. 

And when i did my stimms jab lastnite it really really hurt so much i was gritting my teeth and sweatin from head to toe   When i took the needle out loads of blood came too    Dont know if im doing anything wrong. But im getting stabbing pains in both sides ( thought it was my IBS till i got it the right side too ) And in my back so im hoping its all good. And i have just noticed that peanut butter has loads of protien in it yay. I love peanuts and peanut butter so im gonna be scoffin loads now   

Luvs sally xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Wow rolling tumble weed in here    I think we are all waiting on Kates news I keep poppin in to see if there is any


----------



## Guest

i keep poping on 2 just to check on kate  

i wish she would post soon, im gettin worried about her


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Aww Maz - Don't worry hun! I've heard from Kate and she's ok, they left the hospital around 4ish so I'm sure she'll post as soon as she gets home. My lips are  

Hello to everyone  

Maria xx


----------



## Guest

thanks maria phew, what am i like hey?   i feel like mother hen lol     

how are things going with you hun?


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya!!  

Im home at last and I got 16 eggies!!    8 each which I am more than happy with!!! Bit battered as my left ovary was in a dodgy place so feel like I have done ten rounds with tyson!! 

In bed now, dh is looking after me very well. 

Thank you all for checking in for me!!  

xxxx


----------



## Guest

wicked news babe, woo hoo         

you stay nice and relaxed and get that womb ready for the bubba's  
mr kate, look after kate or there will be trouble     
boo, give mummy huggles and if daddy dont look after mummy punch him      

awww im so happy for you, i got tears


----------



## *kateag*

I showed that to dh Maz and he laughed!! He is looking after me really well!! He is also on cloud 9 cos his little men were almost good enough for straight ivf, but they did icsi just in case as they were a little worried. Its such a massive improvement. 

SO HAPPY! Next stage coming up!

xxxx


----------



## Tina xx

Well done Kate, I'm really happy for you hun. Good luck with the next stage 

Tina xx


----------



## sallyanne1

[fly]        [/fly] *Kate* Well done hun im so so happy for you. Im glad dh is looking after you.

Luv sally xx


----------



## aweeze

Well done Kate  I'm so pleased for you that you did sooooooo well!

You take care and rest up - just keep yer arm busy as it lifts the water glass to yer mouth!!!! 

Sending you lots of         for fertilisation tonight - will be watching out for news on your embies hun 

Lou
XX

P.S.  to everyone else!


----------



## MissSunshine

Hey my lovelies, just a quick one as I just got home!!

Kate what a mother hen!!!! 16 eggies is fantastic!! Let's hope they all get     tonight!  

Well I've got some good news of my own........my previous recipient wants to go ahead with me again!!!!!       David and i are just on cloud 9!!

Gonna go off to bed now, I'm whacked,

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Just a very very quick post cos dh has taken the powerpack for the pc cos i need to rest after my wisdom tooth op today

Kate fantastic news

Hope all is going swimmingly in the lab of lurve tonight

RHonda fantastic news   

hope everyone else is doing ok

I will hopefully resume normality tomrrow whatever that is    

Love to all
EMxx


----------



## *kateag*

Rhonda that is brilliant news hun!! SO pleased for you!!! You and David must be floating around with big grins!!!! YAY!!

Em, hope the teeth are ok, do you have much swelling? 

Lou, good to hear from you hun! Hows wiggle?? 20 week scan soon, my god!!  

Hi to everyone, hope you are all ok. 
xxxx


----------



## Tina xx

Hello Rhonda, just wanted to say congrats hun. Hopefully it won't be long now before you get started  

Tina xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi

Had my call, out of our 8 they could only inject 5 as 3 werent good enough, and out of the 5 1 didnt survive the inject and 1 just didnt fertilise. 

We have 3 left. They are doing the transfer on thursday morning. I know I should be really pleased that we still have 3, but I dont know what grade they are or anything, and I am worried that they wont take. I know it only takes one. I was just praying I would get to blast. 

xxxx


----------



## Guest

come on babe, chin up. it only takes 1 hey   besides alot can happen in 2 days.


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi everyone i have been for my scan. My lining id 10.5mm and i have 21   follies on the right. 7 between 11 & 12mm rest smaller. On the left i have 4 over 11mm and 7 smaller ones. Not sure when i have my next scan have to ring later and find out.

Kate dont worry hun like maz said loads can happen between now and then


----------



## sallyanne1

Called my clinic and they want me to use 150 menagon now and go back for a scan tomorrow morning   Is that normal ?? Im worried now that im going the other way with my stimming. Anyone else had this


----------



## allybee17

hiya Sallyann thats exactly whats happening to me!! 1st scan i had 9 follies then 2nd i had 28 so reduced to 150 menapor, scan yesterday showed 40!!!!!! so had to go back to lister today for blood test as my oestrogen levels were very high yesterday  felt really ruff to!!!! just waiting on call to see what next but as every one has told me they now exactly what they are doing and they are doing the best for you you just have to sit there and try to relax, and trust them .. i know it's really hard i did not sleep last night worrying about it all but today I'm feeling lot's positive just hope 2morro, back up there for another scan and blood test i get a day for egg collection hard work carrying around bloody 40 fat follicles   allyson xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Allyson its awful isnt it.   I havent been told anything about my levels but will ask tomorrow. I have been getting quite a bit of stitch pain lastnite and today and a bit of back ache but i can put up with it. I just hope they dont cancel. Like you say they know what they are doing. Iwas happy with what they said i had and the cons said that everything looks ok but that was befopre they had my bloods back


----------



## allybee17

I know it's horrible it's really doing my head in, my oestrogen came back yesterday at 1600 which is very high as they like it at 800.......... i was told to miss the injection last night. 1600 is mega huge PMT lol I'm surprised i ain't exploded yet!!! like you my belly is very sore both left and right. but they say everything is OK and not said anything about canceling came away with the sheet of instructions for egg collection today too so they must know what they are doing. I'm sure your gonna be fine it's just all the travelling back and forth to the hospital it takes me about 2 hours to get there!!!!!  and it's driving me mad as i have to drink loads of water and i refuse to use the train loos   so it can be an uncomfy journey too 2morro I'll have done it 3 times in a row!!!  have you far to travel?? allyson xx


----------



## sallyanne1

It only takes me about 15 mins to get there although today it took ages coz there was a crash on a round about that lead to the M1 so it was backing up traffic. Turns out it was only a 3 car shunt and no-one was hurt thank god. But i have to be there between 8-9 tomorrow which is gonna be a nightmare coz of me going through an M1 island Not sure which junction it it  . Well im keeping everything crossed for us both. Could mean ec is soomer than planned with any luck


----------



## allybee17

egg collection thursady just got the call i cryed bloody hormones.

so i have to take 10,000 of pregnyl tonight at 10.30 i have 2 lot's of 5,000 in my fridge so am i right in thinking i'm mixing it all together tongiht to take? also last sniff at 7 then allyson will be a drug free zone yay allyson xx


----------



## MissSunshine

Hi ladies,

Allyson and Sallyanne please don't worry too much, I know every clinic has different protocol, but at my clinic they like your Oestrogen levels to be under 20,000. Mine finally reached 96,000 before they decided to cancell my tx  So I think they are just safeguarding themselves, they don't want you to get OHSS. Lots of                  to you both!! We must of posted at the same time....Allyson YIIPPPEEE!!! EC on Thursday.       

Kate my love, as everyone is saying it only takes one.... it is very hard though to be so positive when you want this so bad. You want all the answers now, now, now!!!! My guess is that they will tell you at ET, they did with me on my 1st tx, saying that if they are looking really good tomorrow and Thurs morning, they might decide to go to blasts.......who knows sweetie, but just trust them, and take care of yourself!!! Big hug...   

Well I have a hospital appointment on Thursday afternoon to discuss my dosage etc for my next cycle!!!!    I'm seeing my actual consulting which I'm really pleased about. Can't wait!!

Maz, Tina, Em and Lou xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Love to you all Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## mouse14

Hi.

I haven't been around for a while. Haven't had much to report, so thought i'd pop in now to catch up with everyone and share my latest news.

The dreaded AF turned up today, so i should be doing my first D/R injection on the 14th May. I'm so excited.

Hope everyone is doing ok and keeping  .

Love Mouse x


----------



## sallyanne1

Allyson great news hun. Yes you mix them both you use just 1 water to 2 powders or thats what i do anyway less liquid to inject


----------



## starfaith

Hello Everybody. Yes my Af is due Thursday I have never been so excited. I cant wait to get it all rolling..
Sallyanne.  
Fab news Rhonda lots of special luck for you this time.....  
Allison only two days to wait now. How exciting 
Hey to everybody else


----------



## sallyanne1

I have had my scan today and i asked why i was called abck and was told thet me e levels were higher than expected for a day 6 scan. I now have 10 follies on the right ranging between 12.5-15.8mm and some smaller ones and on the left  i have 8 ranging between 12-14mm lining has gone to 12.8mm. They said all depends on what the bloods say today to weather i have to go back for another scan tomorrow or not. I have been told that there is alot going on in there and should drink loads of water to keep hydrated. Have to wait again till 2:30 before i can ring and the wait is driving me mad


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate any news??


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls, 

Had some good news this morning, our 3 embies are doing really well, we have 2 x 4 cell grade 1's and one 2 cell grade 1, so having transfer tomorrow with the best 2.  
So relieved!! I know I must have sounded like a complete cow not being pleased with our 3, and I promise I was, I was just having a panic that those 3 werent going to make it. Thank you all for your words of wisdom, looking forward to getting them back tomorrow, and then of course its the next wait  

Sally, great news on the follies hun, I know the wait is driving you mad (the wait is worse than ANYTHING) but they will know what they are doing and you will have a great crop of eggies when you get there. Hope you feeling ok. Thanks for asking after me. x

Maz, thanks for my pm hun   

Hope everyone is ok, Rhonda, good luck tomorrow babe!

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate fantastic news hun. You didnt sound a complete cow at all hun. You have every reason to feel like you do and it doesnt matter what anyone says to try and make you feel better untill you make that call and know everything is ok can you breath again.    Good Luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you and your two embies. PUPO as from tomorrow whooooo


----------



## *kateag*

WOOOHOOO!! PUPO! Never thought I would get this far!!

Have you had your call yet hun?? 

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

I have just rang them and they want me back tomorrow morning  God i didn't expect to be scanned so much! Anyway i said does that mean my levels haven't dropped and she said we don't want them to   So i explained how i was told that they were high and she said that they are running away from them which is what they feared so looks like all is OK then. She seemed pleased on the phone anyway? I don't know what to think now   My feelings are that my levels were quite high but have now leveled off but they still keeping an eye to make sure. What do you reckon?


----------



## allybee17

hiya Sallyanne sounds so much like me my levels went right up to 1600 which was very high but 2nd blood test came back and i was booked in for EC so really you just can't predict anything I've have now learned this... well thats my last day in work now till most prob next week getting nervous now about EC not so much about whats gonna happen an how many I'm gonna get but the anesthetic I'm SO bunged up with a cold too I'm having silly thoughts  Kate fab news about your little ones soon be back snuggles with you we may see each other 2morro I'll be there from 7 leaving home at 5am  so bed at 9 to night   allyson


----------



## sallyanne1

Allyson im worried sick about the mask you have on ya face when ya wake up. I hate the suffocating feeling and can never breath   Dont worry we will both be fine and following in Kates foot steps soon


----------



## *kateag*

Dont worry about the mask girls, its fine honest. I have never had that before and its just like cold air blowing in your face. Its lovely! 

Ally, dont think I will see you hun! You will go up to the 4th floor, Warpole, and stay up there til you are ready. You will also go down in those lifts that we cant use!! Your dh will have to go to the Lister bit though to do his deed!!! Are you ICSI or IVF? ICSI is done first they told us, so he might be watching telly in your room for a bit!!

Sally, all sounds good hun, bet you go in either saturday or monday for e/c!!

Em, hows the tooth??

Rhonda, hope the meeting went well hun, are you on a lower dose this time?? 

xxxx


----------



## allybee17

hiya kate   guess this is the last chance we'll have to meet as well, we are having IVF as dp sperm seems to be super sonic lol but he is 26 thats the good thing about a toy boy  he's booked at 9am to do his bit..... they are all teasing him at work about it it's so funny  right then i'll wish you loads of luck now kate and again i'll be thinking about you again if i don't post later it's coz i've had an early night not that i'm gonna sleep  and guess i'll catch you all 2morro with my news allyson xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh i hope it is sat coz dh off work then and he wont have to book any time off. If it is Sat ET is a 3 day one so does that mean 3 days from EC or 3 days after? So will it be Monday or Tuesday? I know its all what ifs but i still wanna know


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02/06    

kellydallard  Sept 2006     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07 20 wk scan 19/01     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  Oct 2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier  EDD 25/01/07  born 26/12/06   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept  Baby charlie   

Endometriosislass sept    EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12/06   Scan 22/12   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Aweeze   . ES/DIVF            

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/IVF       NHS scan 16/03

CJ ICSI/ES    scan 15/03     

Ebjones ES/IVF (CRM)       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES       

caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF       

Kateag(Lister) ... 1st ES cycle abandoned 2nd ES  Testing 07/05      

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Emmyloupink (CRM London) EC 26/03 no further update

Allybee (Lister) ES/IVF EC 26/04    

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham) stims 19/04 scan 26/04     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX mid 2007  

Evette (Lister) awaiting bloods and matching     

Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

Miss TC (Cromwell Darlington) recipient found watiing for her dreams to come true!!   

Mouse14 ES May     

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  awaiting matching due to start april 07        

starfaith (salisbury) awaiting matching    

Rhonda ES/IVF TX cancelled OHSS  2nd es D/R 02/06     

Egg share inbetweenies​
Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Fin ES/ICSI Nov/Dec  

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) Jan 07   FET april  

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI   f/u appt 02/04 saving for straight ICSI

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF feb/mar 07  f/u for FET    

MJP (Lister)    follow up 30/03 FET may/june 

Tinaxxx (bourn hall) awaiting decision on e/s     

wishing4miracle (Lister) 04/07   starting pill next cycle

   honorary Members  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) straight IVF D/R 07/05     

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington)  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Sorry i havent been around too much this week

Just popping in to say.......

Sally  for ur scan tomorrow

Ally  for EC

Kate  for ET

Maz not long til D/R now honey   

Tina 

Rhonda hows u

starfaith hope ur ok

to anyone i missed a big 

this week has been soooo long!
had one of my wisdom teeth out, gotta go back at a later date for the others
Willow hasnt been well and so we are takig her to the vet tomrrow she has an appt at 930

DH is doing my brain in atm 
one min says take her to the vet next min complaining about paying out for this and that
had to laugh as hes paid no bills this month i have paid them all and paying for willows vet visit too

men eh no pleasing them sometimes!

Love to all will catch up tomorrow pm

Em


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girlies!!! Check out my ticker!!!  

I have 2 perfect 8 cell, Grade 1 Embies on board!!! So happy!! The 3rd was a little slower at just 5 cell today, and we were going to freeze but the doc said that it probably wouldnt have survived the thaw   So probably best not to. 

But, George and Mildred (collected on St Georges day  ) are back with me, and I am snuggled up on the sofa waiting for lunch!!! It was such a strange exp having e/t, the dr took the scanner from the nurse and was pressing ever so slightly too hard on my full bladder so she took it back off him and told him off!!  

Roll on test date now. I hope my babies stick. 


Hope everyone is ok. 

xxxx


----------



## Tina xx

That's brilliant news hun. Tell George and Mildred to stay put for their mum   I will be thinking of you hun and keeping my fingers crossed  I'm sending you some bubbles for good luck.

Tina xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Kate

I have just replie to you on the other thread honey

Your test day will be whilst i am on holiday    

I will be sure to log on to see your      

Whats your test date hun

is it the 7th?

oooh how awesome would that be

Em


----------



## sallyanne1

kate whooo im so happy for you hun  

Now i need advise. I have posted on peer ( yet again ) I went for my 3rd stimm scan today and my follies are all around 14 ish mm with a bigger one at 16mm. IThe nurse said its good coz they are all around the same size catching up with each other.
But made my call this afternoon and i have to stop my menopur tonite. My levels are high for the amount of follies i have. I aske if it was at cancelling stage and she said no and not to worry. They want me in tomorrow for scan and bloods and they will make a disission then. Surely they arent allowed to say they arent gonna cancel then do?? I cant see my levels shooting up that much over nite. Plus i have been taking d-reg at 9am normally but past 2 days ita been 9:20 coz of driving so i might leave scan till 10 and take d reg before i go do you think that would help?? Im not feeling the best today but im ok. HELP !! i dont know what to think now.   Im so sacred of cancelling how would my recip feel its not fair on her   . I wont be able to take HCG tomorrow nite coz they are shut on a sunday or im sure they are. Do you know Maz Oh well up side is no injection tonite


----------



## Guest

sorry sally i cant help with that one   ring bev maybe she can explain properly what you need to do.  

kate look at your ticker OMG its sooo special   sending you lots of sticky vibes   

em, how did willow get on at the vets?   can i be changed on the list too please  

theres too many people on here now to do personals, em how the hell do you keep the list up to date  

sending everyone loadsa luck n love, maz xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya!!

Sally Im sure they know what they are doing hun, and Im pretty sure they will time it all perfect for you. Just keep drinking hun.  

Em, test date is indeed the 7th! Im hoping thats my lucky omen. Today is also my Nans birthday, and Holly was born on my Grandads birthday!!! Fingers crossed George and Mildred are getting tucked in for the long haul!!! How is Willow? Any news from the vet yet??

Maz how you doing hun! Not long to go now!!!

xxxx


----------



## Guest

no kate, not long now. i will start on the same day you get your bfp  

does boo know that you have tiny babies inside you? awww i can imagine her face  

lovin the names   ive named mine already   hope and faith  

dh's mate (who gave us £1000) is comin round for dinner tomoro night, im gonna make him a cake  

right im off, dh has gone out to pick up some car bits so i wanna make the most of the peace n quiet  

love n hugs, maz xxx


----------



## MissSunshine

Hey ladies,

Check out my new ticker!!!!!!! Cool or what!
Had my appointment, and they are putting my dose at 225 of Gonal F this time. Slightly nervous as the last 2cycles I've been on Menopur, anyone been on both?? What did you find better? 

I just can't believe things are happening so quickly, I should hopefully start D/R around 2nd June(If the old  decides to turn up on time ) With approx EC on 25th June!!!! So bl00dy excited!!!   

Kate, excellent!! You've got your babbas on board, roll on the 7th May and bring us the news of your  we can't wait to hear it! 

Em please could you update me on the list? 

Sally please don't worry too much honey, they are jut doing whats best for you...my levels went _really_ high before they cancelled my tx, if they are worried at all, they will try and coast you for a few days. lots of        for tomorrow.

Maz what cake you gonna bake? I do just lurrve cake..... carrot cake, chocolate cake, sponge cake with a jam and buttercream filling.......OMG I'm drooling at the thought. 

Right my beauties, I'm off to have a nice long soak in the bath...can't wait to have the shower up and running again though!

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Yay Rhonda!! So pleased for you hun!! Cant help on the Gonal F though, sure someone will be able to help!!
Bet you cant wait to start!!

Maz, Boo doesnt know no, Im sure she knows more than we think but we havent actually said we have bubbas on board, as when we lost our 2nd baby we had to tell her and it was horrible, so will wait and see what happens first. Its too hard for a little one to understand, although she is a smarty pants!!! Cake sounds lovely, any of Rhondas suggestions will do me!! What you making??
Hope its a good omen for us both, the 7th!!!

Em, any news on Willow

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

i will pop an update on willow shortly am in chat for a while will come and update the list and pop up a post!


Em


----------



## aweeze

Just popping in to say to Kate - delighted that you have 2 perfect little embies on board hunny  

Hope the 2ww isn't too slow for you and you get a beautiful BFP at the end of it    

Hello to everyone else - I'm keeping my eye on you and trying to keep up with your journeys even though I'm not posting  

Lou
XX


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya girls

sally i am thinking of you
its good that the clinic is being so observant in my book 

Lou lovely to see u posting  glad that all is well with wiggle

Kate  @ george and mildred
did u ever watch the programme oh but ur prob too young   

maz oooh cant believe how quick the time is going!

Ally fab news on the ec    for them going to blasts

Rhonda fabulous news honey i will update u on the list in a mo!

Nic hope ur ok hun

heres a little update on willow for those who asked

Thanks to those who asked about willow
her heart and lungs are fine
She may have epilepsy altho at this stage they are happy to just observe further
Mainly due to the fact they dont want to stress her out (no just us!)
she has had a few small seizures but only this week.

It maybe the heat is affecting her so we are to keep her cool but not bathe her
and observe her if shes still having episodes after our holiday they will look again and maybe run further blood tests but for the moment we just watch her we have the fan on 24/7 for her to cool her down and she smells very sweet as we cool her down with baby wipes lol

her weight has now doubled since we have had had her shes now 14kg

and shes starting going to puppy partys soon
she missed one yesterday
and she goes to the next one after our hols in 3 wks bet shes gonna have fun there!

sorry i lazily copy and pasted it from another thread!

We had an afternoon nap but shes sleeping happily and breathing is nrmal tonight 

OMG whats it gonna be like when i have a baby if i am like this with willow!

We discussed spaying with them again 
We think we will spay her but straight after her first season and pre op bloods are going to be done will be costly but worth it
DH is going to take A/L and me too and she will be watched round the clock

love to all

Em


----------



## Guest

awww em, poor willow heres a pressie for her 








and loadsa hugs for you         
you've moved me from honorary Members to eggshare inbetweenies hun, i feel a fraud being there 

lou, lou, lou woo hoo. i missed you babe  everything going nicely for you?   

kate, i didn't think of that. telling boo must have been so hard .
Brandon knows whats happening but he also knows that it might not happen etc...
infact if i start getting broody he says 'mummy calm down and lets just wait and see!' 

speaking of Brandon i better go wake him up.

loadsa love n hugs, maz xxx


----------



## iccle one

Sallyanne - good luck with your scan today hon


----------



## wishing4miracle

well we are on the list to be matched again!!!!!startin pill next cycle!!!!


----------



## *kateag*

Sally hope the scan went well today hun, 

I had a brainwave last night!!! If you have ec on Monday that would be trigger shot on saturday! So all is not lost hun!! 

Hope the ghost walk was ok!  

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Maz

where would you like to sit

let me know and i will move u there

You will always be one of the egg sharing ladies

Love Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02/06    

kellydallard  Sept 2006     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07 20 wk scan 19/01     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  Oct 2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier  EDD 25/01/07  born 26/12/06   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept  Baby charlie   

Endometriosislass sept    EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12/06   Scan 22/12   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Aweeze   . ES/DIVF            

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/IVF       NHS scan 16/03

CJ ICSI/ES    scan 15/03     

Ebjones ES/IVF (CRM)       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES       

Emmyloupink (CRM London) ES      

caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF       

Kateag(Lister) ... 1st ES cycle abandoned 2nd ES  Testing 07/05      

Allybee (Lister) ES/IVF  Testing 10/05     

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham)  testing 17/05      

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX mid 2007  

Evette (Lister) awaiting bloods and matching     

Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

Miss TC (Cromwell Darlington) recipient found watiing for her dreams to come true!!   

Mouse14 ES May     

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  awaiting matching due to start april 07        

starfaith (salisbury) awaiting matching    

Rhonda ES/IVF TX cancelled OHSS  2nd es D/R 02/06     

Egg share inbetweenies​
Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Fin ES/ICSI Nov/Dec  

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) Jan 07   FET april  

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI   f/u appt 02/04 saving for straight ICSI

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF feb/mar 07  f/u for FET    

MJP (Lister)    follow up 30/03 FET may/june 

Tinaxxx (bourn hall) awaiting decision on e/s     

wishing4miracle (Lister) 04/07   starting pill next cycle

   honorary Members  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) straight IVF D/R 07/05     

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington)  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## sallyanne1

I have been for my scan. I have in total around 26 follies and loads of small ones. I asked if i could have a word with the nurse and the nurse told me my levels werent that high. From what i saw on the paper they are 7400   What that means i dont know. But they are more conserned about the ammount of follies i have and she went and had a word with the cons. There is no talk of cancelling but it could be that if i have over 25 ish eggs collected and there is a risk it could make me ill after then they will freeze my eggies and leave me a couple of months and put them back   Looks like EC is set for Monday. I have to go back *AGAIN* tomorrow for scan and blood tests ( not sure where they will get the blood coz i have 2 huge bruises on my srms  ) and HCG will most likely be tomorrow nite. I have been told they like 3 follies to be over 17mm and 50% of them to be over 15mm. She counted up the ones 14mm and above because they continue growing after HCG and these were the most likely ones for collection and i have 13. So im keeping everything crossed they stay that way. I dont feel poorly in anyway which is a good sign so all i have to do is wait till EC then talk to the cons. I know what you will all say which is what my mum said. " at least they have been collected" but to me if i had to freeze it would be as bad as cancelling coz i have to wait another couple of months   Its all a waiting game so just have to see whats on the scan tomorrow and take it from there. Roll on Monday.

Kate how are you feeling hun?? Hope you are taking it easy.

Em sorry willow has been poorly. Least she is being looked after.

Iccle one hun how are you??

Oh and my ghost walk was fantastic. I got about 4 orbs on camera  And thanks to bil got scared. We were down in a dark celler no lights and he grabbed the back of my leg  IDIOT !! Then when i was in a dark cell he came in behind me and scared me again  You wouldnt belive he was a 38yr old man you would think he was a school kid. But it was great fun and we are all going on another one soon

Luv sally xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya sally

just read your post

 


Just wanted to pop in and say thinking of you sweetie

take good care of urself and them follies

lots of luck for tomorrows scan and trigger and the all important EC on monday

Love Emxx
make sure ur drinking plenty of water honey


----------



## *kateag*

Sally good luck hun, I dont know if you know but Kelly endo had about 24 eggs collected (I think) and she was fine and carried on tx, so all is not lost yet hun. Im sure everything will be fine, your levels sound good, on my 2nd scan mine were 4000 so you sound about right. 

Keeping it crossed hun. 
xxxx


----------



## Guest

awww em your so sweet  
i will stay in honorary Members if thats ok  

you know how i like recruiting people on buses? well i recruited one at school today lol. i talked to her about eggshare and she thinks shes gonna go for it. once shes decided exactly what to do she will prob be posting on here  

better go and check my pork mmmmmmm

love n hugs, maz xxxx


----------



## iccle one

I'm doing ok thanks Sally - I found you by accident on here   I hope you get to do your trigger shot tomorrow chick, Oh my gosh, so exciting  . Yes I know you are worried about whether you are going to be ok and if you might have to wait a while before you can implant - but you might be going for EC  on Monday   how cool is that!

Hi to all you other girls - I know Sally from our hospitals BB


----------



## sallyanne1

Quick update. Went for another scan and bloods and i have got a couple of follies that are now 20-21mm. Acording to the woman doing the scan i have about 8 that she says we would get something from and another 4 that could be ok. But i still have loads of small ones. Still in the 20's. As far as the scan goes im ready for HCG tonite but it all depends on the bloods. She said the bigger the follies get the more hormone they pump out and if its gone up they will halt the HCG.    It was ok when i could ring but now i have to wait for them to ring me with the results. I know the clinic shuts at 1 and that i had to ring otehr days at 2:30-3:30 so im expecting it sometime then. The clinic was packed though today with afternoon closing but i was about the 4th one in so im hoping i will be the same on the calling list. I will let you all know what happens when i know. Im praying my bloods are fine. Funny thing is i feel fine. I only got pain on about day 3-5 and thats it. I dont feel anything at all. Everyone who does my scans has something to say about my bumper crop. Today it was i have enough to make my own army  . I only wanted 8 and worried i wouldnt get them  

Kate from what i saw my bloods on the second sacn were 4000 and something?? Oh well lets hope fate is on our side. How are you feeling hun? Im keeping everything crossed for you .

Em im trying my best to drink loads of water and fluids but i have now reached the point where i feel i just cant do it anymore   It makes me feel sick just thinking of drinking so im just having little and often. How is willow today? Hope she is ok.

Iccle one you have your scan tuesday dont you?? Im not posting much on that board at the mo coz although i know i would get loads of support im not allowed to tell them anything so i dont have much to say  

Will be back later with my news   GOOD NEWS


----------



## *kateag*

Good luck for the call hun, let us know. Sounds to me like everything is going to plan, I had a large follie at 21mm on the friday, and had ec the monday so fingers crossed. 

Can I ask why you arent allowed to tell the other board anything??

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate the other board is the CARE board and the egg share thread has been suspended before beause they dont like anyone to give any details of tx at all. All im allowed to say is that im on stimms but not when i started it and also they wont be able to know when i have ec either. I have always left it a few days before saying what stage im on other wise i will get kicked off the board  . Iccle one is in the same position so we email each other. But we can talk free on here  
The only thing that would halt ec is my e levels but they were fine yesterday so i cant see there being a problem. Im just a bag of nerves waiting for the call


----------



## sallyanne1

EC on monday whoooooooooooooooo. Im so happy  . Im having HCG at 9pm tonite and have to be at the clinic for 8:30 monday morning.  Jeanette was the first to know coz i was talking to her at the time   Even before dh knew   Im grinning like a cheshire cat now. WHOOOOOOO


----------



## *kateag*

Yay!!! Told you hun!!! Exactly the same time as me, one week later!!!

Good luck for trigger and enjoy your drug free day tomorrow!!!

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

YAY a lie in. You watch me still be up at the crack of dawn . I have to go to the clinic tomorrow to fetch a sample tub coz i can do dh's sample at home and take it in  Dh *wont* do it himself  and i told them and she said just do it at home and bring it in so thats a big weight off my mind. Dont think it matters as much with ICSI coz i said wont that effect the sample and she said no. Asked if it needed to be kept warm and she said "no just put it in a bag in your hand "  Im shoving it down my bra  Nothing has been said about no perfume or anything?? Am i allowed anything in my hair? I cant go with nothing in it its naturally curly and it will be i nightmare  Do you think a little mouse will be ok?


----------



## *kateag*

Im not sure hun, I was told no perfumed products, nail varnish what not so I would say that hair stuff would be the same? Could you go for the wild and curly look?!! I straightened my fringe but tied the rest up for mine!!

Dont worry about the sample at home, Im sure it wont affect anything as long as you dont actually touch the swimmers! 

Good luck hun!!!! 

xxxx


----------



## iccle one

Fantastic news Sally           

I wish I was having my scan on Tuesday  waiting on *another* AF right now, I finished the tablets they gave me a couple of days ago and although I get the odd twinge there is no real sign of AF yet - so bl**dy annoying. I spoke to one of the nurses today and she said that if there is still no show a week after fininshing the tablets (when I am due again anyway) I need to tell them  I hope I don't get my treatment cancelled because of this.

My poor recip must be going out of her mind


----------



## sallyanne1

Iccle one i was told that 20% arent ready and they have plenty of ways of helping you out so it might just be a case of tryng something else hun. Your so sweet thinking of your recip you to must be going out your mind hun.   I havent got my laptop so i wont be able to take it to bed with me when i get back but i will get dd on here to let you all know how i got on.

Kate


kateag said:


> Dont worry about the sample at home, Im sure it wont affect anything as long as you dont actually touch the swimmers!


Does that mean i cant spit it back into the bottle then   I havent been told anything like this  If it want for you girls then i wouldnt have a clue God im nervous today. Couldnt sleep so still no lie in  Oh well will rest loads and fingers crossed for tomorrow
Luv sally xx


----------



## iccle one

I am having a bleed !!!!!!!!!      

Ye gods its about time - I was getting worried for a while there, the nurses said that it should be the day after I stopped the tablets, it's been 4  

well heres hoping its a nice heavy one to get rid of the endometrium   (ha ha, never wished for a heavy bleed before   )


----------



## sallyanne1

Whoooo Iccle one well done hun. How long till you have your baseline now?

I dont feel very well. Think its just tirdeness and stress or i hope it is. Im not sleeping too good at the mo. No suprises there then   I will be happy when its this time tomorrow and i will know everything then. Will they tell me before i go how many eggies i have got??

Luv sally x x


----------



## starfaith

Evening Sallyanne.
                           for tomorrow I hope all goes well for you I will be thinking of you. 
I will be calling my nurse tomorrow my AF came this weekend so now we can finally get started.    .....
Kate I'm thinking of you. It must be dreadfull on the 2ww... GOOD LUCK... 
Hello to everyone else xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

woo hoo sally 







for tomoro hun.
you'll have to give me all the details for when i have my ec 

kate, hows the 2ww going?    im off to read your diary in a min 

iccle one, aint it funny how we get excited about af? i used to dread it      

em, how are you? did willow enjoy the biscuit?  

hugs to everyone else    

not long to go now until my first







im getting really scared but i know i will manage it    

right off to check out kates diary    








maz xxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Oh god! How embarassing!! Dont laugh at me maz!!

Sally just popping in to say good luck tomorrow hun, all will be great and you will be hatching eggs like a good un!!

xxxx


----------



## iccle one

Sally - not sure when my scan will be, I think that I might have to stop bleeding first

Maz - this will be second AF in two weeks for me   not lost enough endometrium so had to have another

As I have said about five times before - good luck for tomorrow Sally, will keep myfingers crossed for lots of juicy follies for you


----------



## sallyanne1

12 eggies          I cant belive it. I was awake through it all and the best part is dh's sample has doubled again to over 3 million and the motility is 60% ( last count was 1.2 mil 28% moved ) Im so happy. I hope my recip is happy with her 6 eggies too    I feel great not sleepy at atll but i have strict instructions to go to bed and stay there NO COOKING  . I have to ring up tomorrow to see how my babies are doing and im in on thursday for ET. WHOOO
Sorry for the me post. Im off to bed with a cuppa and my mags
Luv sally x x


----------



## Guest

thats great news hun, woo hoo 

when your up to it you will have to pm me with all the details so i know whats gonna happen when im in 
im worrying about it and i aint even started dr yet    

im so happy for you sally, hugs, maz xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Blimey Sally how quick was that!!

Well done hunny!!! How happy are you our little chicken!!!!

    

xxxx


----------



## Guest

ive changed my name     i keep threatening dh with my new name so ive done it


----------



## *kateag*

How did I know it would be you!!!

Whats his new name then!!

xxxx


----------



## Guest

i cant remember     isnt it bob crap? im sure its something like that lol


----------



## *kateag*

Its something to do with poop!! aww what is it?!!   

xxxx


----------



## iccle one

Well done Sallyanne sooo pleased for you     



WOO HOOO!!!!!!!

I go for my baseline on Thursday-hopefully be able to start stimming then


----------



## ritzi

girls mike ends up as 'crap bag'   lovvvvvvvvvvvve friends!


----------



## *kateag*

Thats it!!! 

Princess Conseulla Banana Hammock and Crap Bag!!!     

So what is Brandon gonna be?? 

PCBH you crack me up!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Guest

ooooooooooo i dunno, hes a little monkey so lets call him marselle (sp?)


----------



## *kateag*

Not Vito??!!!


----------



## Guest

hmmm maybe and my embies can be phoebe and phoebo


----------



## *kateag*

YES! Great names!!!

xxxx


----------



## Guest

i think i will call my embies that   hmmmm yea i will, hope and faith are girls names anyway  

people will think im nuts (well even nuttier than they thought i was before)


----------



## sallyanne1

Bad news. 1 wasnt matre, 2 didnt fertalise 2 cleaved to quick and it leaves 1. Its fertalised normal but have to wait and see what next. I have to ring in the morning to see if its ok and et has been moved forward to tomorrow.   The nurse didnt sound very hopeful at all. I know you will all say it only takes 1 but im gutted   feel like my heart has been ripped out    I never even though about what next if it didnt work


----------



## Tina xx

Hi hun, I'm really sorry. Please go and have a look at Pobby's thread on the Peer Support, the same thing has happened to her hun, it might help you to feel more positive. I've still got my fingers crossed for you  

Tina xx


----------



## Guest

aww sally hun, i dont know what to say, please try and stay positive

      
      
      
      
      ​
loadsa love n hugs, maz xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Oh Sally Im so sorry hun, I dont know what to say. I know you must feel awful, but dont give up on your embie. It could be the fighter you need. 

Sending you massive hugs hun. 

    

Let us know what they say tomorrow. 
xxxx


----------



## allybee17

Sallyann don't think i can really say anything that'll make you feel any better but as the other girls ave said don't give up on your one it might just be the one xx allyson


----------



## iccle one

Sallyanne - keeping fingers crossed for your embie and a sucessful transfer sweetie, I'm sure its not as bad as you think it is


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya girls

Sallyanne

I am sorry to read bout your embies honey

You have one am praying for you its a good one       

Kate   are watching you   

Ally  

maz not long now til u d/r sorry couldnt remember your long name and u will always be mad maz to me!

Iccle one  for your baseline on thursday

love to anyone i missed

Em


----------



## *kateag*

I promise to try not to test early!!!

No earlier than sunday? 


xxxx


----------



## aweeze

Sally - hope that little embie is a strong one hunny. Sending you 's and    

Kate - keep away from those pee sticks ya ickle monkey


----------



## allybee17

hiya everyone so et was yesterday got 2 blasts inside now both looked very strong, even got a scan pic of one of them to take away  feel good today as i went to sleep at 9 last night i just think the stress of the past 2 or so weeks just caught up with me i passed out on the sofa!

got up feelin very bright eyed today but don't know if i'm imagining it but i feel a bit nauseas   i'm sure it's ar to early for all that  

decided not gonna buy my test till next wed to stop temptation but will be testing as soon as we wake up thursady morning.

icckle one good luck with your scan on thursady  

sallyann i really hope you get your embie back with you today my fingers will be crossed for you 

Kate step away from the testing kit   

right of to work today, feel like i' have a huge secret that i want to blurt out, mind you they all know at work what we've been up2 they've all been really good cover shifts for us to go to hospital i'm sure they are all just as excited as us  

allyson xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Been up since 5:30 couldnt sleep. . God its been on my mind all night even in my dreams. I have got an hr to go before i make the call so im gonna go off for a shower n get dressed. Not sure if i will be able to hold out till 9:20 im sure they wont mind if i call early like just after 9   Dont think i will be able to hold out much longer. NEED TO KNOW.

Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag*

The wont mind hun, give them a call. Even if they say call back at least you know a bit. 

Good luck hun. 

xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Lou how you and wiggle doing hun?? Not seen you around for ages. xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

I rang she made it          My little embie is sitting waiting for mummy to go collect her and by 10:30 i will be PUPO with little Ruby my special jewel whoooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## *kateag*

Fantastic!!!! GO RUBY!!! 

See, no need to worry, she is a little fighter already!!! Did they say how many cells and what grade hun??

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

didnt ask i was too busy cryin lol   I will let ya know when i get back xxxx


----------



## iccle one

Good news Sallyane 

get yourself all warm and nesty honey


----------



## Guest

sally hun, im sooo pleased ruby made it for you 
like kate said she's a fighter already 

kate dont you dare test early  (if you do, pm me ) 

em, dont worry hun, i cant spell my new name either, i have to copy and paste it 

allyson, congrats hun, post a piccy of your beans for us 

its finally dawned on me that im d/r in 5 days     
so im downing water like my life depends on it   
so far ive only managed 1 litre a day  but i have also...
quit smoking, switched to decaff coffee (decaff without chemicals), stopped drinking any fizzy drinks and alcohol, and also now only eat milky bars instead of any other choc.
oh yea, im also eating weetabix everyday to help get milk down my neck.

surely thats enough!?

ive booked brandon in for karate lessons cos he's been moaning at me he wants to try it 
what he doesn't know is his trial lesson is tonight! 
it will be quite funny watching him cos he isn't into power rangers or anything so he doesn't even know how to kick        bless

right im off to nosey the other threads,

ttfn


----------



## sallyanne1

Im back an i am now PUPO   I have got 1 grade 2 ( would have been 1 but slight fragment on it ) 4 cell RUBY on board. I get to test on what would have been my dad's birthday so im so happy about it. They said it was a good strong embie. I found it quite un comfortable coz i was dying for a wee and im all achey now but im under strict instructions to rest. No house work even   Im not complaining   Im off now to put my feet up

xx xx


----------



## *kateag*

YAY!! Welcome home Ruby!!!!

Keep those feet up, bottom down and chiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiill!!!

   

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02/06    

kellydallard  Sept 2006     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07 20 wk scan 19/01     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  Oct 2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier  EDD 25/01/07  born 26/12/06   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept  Baby charlie   

Endometriosislass sept    EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12/06   Scan 22/12   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Aweeze   . ES/DIVF            

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/IVF       NHS scan 16/03

CJ ICSI/ES    scan 15/03     

Ebjones ES/IVF (CRM)       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES       

Emmyloupink (CRM London) ES      

caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF       

Allybee (Lister) ES/IVF Testing 10/05     

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham)  testing 17/05      

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX mid 2007  

Evette (Lister) awaiting bloods and matching     

Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

Miss TC (Cromwell Darlington) recipient found watiing for her dreams to come true!!   

Mouse14 ES May     

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  awaiting matching due to start april 07        

starfaith (salisbury) awaiting matching    

Rhonda ES/IVF TX cancelled OHSS  2nd es D/R 02/06     

Egg share inbetweenies​
Kateag(Lister) ... 1st ES cycle abandoned 2nd ES   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Fin ES/ICSI Nov/Dec  

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) Jan 07   FET april  

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI   f/u appt 02/04 saving for straight ICSI

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF feb/mar 07  f/u for FET    

MJP (Lister)    follow up 30/03 FET may/june 

Tinaxxx (bourn hall) awaiting decision on e/s     

wishing4miracle (Lister) 04/07   starting pill next cycle

   honorary Members  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) straight IVF D/R 07/05     

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington)  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya ladies

I have just updated the list for you girls

Ally and sally i have popped u up to the  section

sending kate Ally and sally  to the three of you

in the words of Miss TC MUPO ~ Mummys until proven otherwise 

Maz woohoo 5 days until d/r 

we now have no stimmers and no d/r ladies

Hoping we can change that so Maz has a buddy!

Maz how long are u d/r for honey

Lou lovely to see u post, come back soon!

NIc hope ur doing ok

Love to everyone
Emxx


----------



## allybee17

yay sally so made up for you i was so worried for you getting bad news this morning ruby is a real fighter already when are you testing?? you make sure you take it east and sod the house work put your feet up   

i'm working my 2ww but that is my choice as i can't bare to be sat at home doing nothing rather pass the time in my little post office licking stamps 

allyson xx


----------



## allybee17

just to say i've managed to put a pic of my photo of my little bean Faith it's a little tiny but the little white dot you can see is faith   allyson xx


----------



## Guest

aww ally, beautiful  

em, i dunno how long im dr for   i think a little over 2 weeks cos i start day 21, my cycle seems to be around 31 days then i have to ring them on cd1 to arrange a scan for 7 days later (is that the baseline scan?) so roughly about 17-18 days i think  

dont worry about no one cycling with me a got a cycle buddie on the other thread, shes a day ahead of me  

speak soon, hugs, maz xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Just popped on quickly to see how everyone is. I feel really bad today   I think that coz i got off lightly with the drugs thet the EC and ET have took it out of me. I feel like my insides have been ripped out. DH is fantastic. Im in bed while he does all the house work and cooking. He is off till monday so i can rest till then. I have been taking loads of paracetamol and have a hot water bottle for my tummy and 1 for my back. Feel a bit sick at times too. Oh well. Wish i had my laptop back so i could catch up more.

Back off to bed now. Only snook down coz dh is at the dr's so he doesnt know or i would be told off  

Ally beautiful pic hun. Wish i had one of  Ruby but it wont be long till i get one at 6 weeks   Im testing on the 17th wich would have been my dad's birthday so im taking that as a good sign and not gonna test early.

Kate hope you are ok and the 2ww isnt driving you too mad.

Luv sally + Ruby   x x


----------



## iccle one

Sorry to hear your felling a bit cr*ppy Sally - should wear off soon tho eh?

I'm finally stimming      thought I would never get there!


----------



## allybee17

yay it's great ain't it i think i was most excited about all this when i started stimming makes it feel all the bit more real  and your other half can get involved too. my DP did it all for me mixing and the injecting he really enjoyed doing it (actually think he might miss doing it) 

hope your feeling a little better now sally i felt ruff 2 days after egg collection but think it was the nasty pessaries that irritated my belly (wind) don't feel to bad now on them still bit balloted but nothing to bad!  i know it's the last thing you wanna here but drink lot's of water it helps  I'm really glad we got a pic of our bean never asked for it they just printed it just b4 we left the room it is nice thou to come away with some evidence that there is something in your tummy  only showed you on here thou, not showing anyone unless i get a BFP    glad your not testing early I'm defo not not even gonna get the test till wed so i can't be tempted. testing day for me is a week today this time next week it'll all be over either way  

allyson xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Coz i am bloated and not eating a great deal im drinking loads of lucozade. Its about the only thing i can face at the moment. Oh and my fantastic dh. My belly is so bloated and swollen that all i can fit in is my tracksuit bottoms. He came back from the drs and had been shopping and got me a tracksuit. Nice strechy waist band   He is such a sweety. He also go me a potnoodle coz he knows i like them. So much for the healthy eating plan  . I have had to come down coz a friend of mine popped in she has just passed her drivin test so i came and had a natter and i feel fine at the mo. 

Good luck with testing hun. Im sure you will be fine. I have got 3 tests i brought off ebay when i had IUI and didnt get to use and the hospital sent me home with one too but im not bothered bout using it yet. Saying that im only 1 day past   Remind me in about another 10 days what i said lol

x x


----------



## *kateag*

Sally just a quicky, try not to take too much paracetemol (esp without checking with the clinic) and try to avoid the hot water bottles as embies dont like to get too hot. 

Hope you feel better soon hun. 

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate the clinic has said its fine to take paracetamol. Just no asprin or ibuprofen. They never said anything about the hot water bottle thing though? And i did tell them i would be using it? I dont have it hot just warm. 

How are you feeling??


----------



## *kateag*

Just going by what I have been told hun, in the books and what not it says no hot water bottles, same reason as the baths as embies dont like to get hot. 

Not feeling too good at the moment, thanks for asking. 

Hope you and ruby feel better soon. 

xxxx


----------



## starfaith

Girlie's... Hope all is well.
I went to the clinic today to get all the papers signed      
I also had to then go & have my Hep b/c, HIV, syphilis repeated... It would have run out by July... Luckily my doctor is Fab I have had it all done free again  ..
I start Dr in July Friday 13th to be exact. I will take my pregnancy test on the 10th August  .
They asked me how many embryo's we want put back?
We are going for TWINS.....   
I am so excited The success rate for Salisbury is supposed to be good for twins so hopefully I will produce loads of eggs....  .Things are seeming to move forward.. I so hope this works for us.  ..


----------



## aweeze

Me again! Gosh I'm getting back into the habit of posting here! Anyway just to say...

Sally - sorry you've been having it rough hun. I know you are struggling with the fluids but I would suggest that you would be best to lay off the lucozade and up the water if at all possible. Water is really important to flush your system through after EC . Lucozade is carbonated and is therefore likely to be adding to your abdominal discomfort (you probably already have a windy tum from the progesterone). Not only that, but it contains caffeine which you're best to keep to a minimum as it dehydrates. Could you stomach some dilute squash if you can't cope with plain water? You'll be fine taking paracetamol and just make sure that the hot water bottle is only warm. Zita West recommends that they are not used after ET as the temperature and blood flow of the womb must be just right to nurture the embies.  Heat at the skin surface (as in hot baths and hot water bottles) draws blood flow to the surface and away from where it's really needed! Hope you feel better soon hun .

Kate - I'm not going to tell you again - step away from those peesticks! I've seen some of your other posts and consider yourself under the watchful eye of the   ! Most clinics recommend testing 14 days after ET so testing 11 days after EC is toooooo early! On my first 2 bfp's, I tested on day 14 post ET (day 3 transfers, 8 cell embies - just like you) and the line was so feint I'm sure if I had tested even a day before, the line might not have been there and I would have been in bits!  

Maz - chuffed to see you are nearly at the starting post. I'll be keeping fingers crossed for you! Loving the new name - ya nutter!  

Wiggle is doing fine (I hope!) I had a fantastic scan at 12 wks - it was a private nuchal scan but they gave me loads of piccie and a dvd. Wiggle was performing well and very active! At 16wks (post steroid withdrawal) he/she was much quieter but doing OK. I'm not at 18+2 and waiting to feel some movement but nothing as yet. I've had a nasty UTI, terrible constipation and piles  and really bad right ovary pain  but better now! I'm just getting very swollen ankles now. My next scan is at 20wks (can't believe I'm nearly half way already!).

Em -  I came back soon . Hope Willow's doing OK - I read you had some worries with her recently. She is looking very beautiful!!! 

Hello to everyone else 

Lou
XX


----------



## *kateag*

Hi Lou!

Good to see you back hun, cant believe you are nearly 20 weeks!? Where has the time gone? 

14 days after ET? Good lord! I was def told 14 after e/c so please dont make me wait any longer!! Had a pretty bad night as I had some brown spotting last night, only on the tissue (tmi) and some jelly like stuff, so spent the whole night in a panic and tears, dh was out with his step dad, so I was on my own. Have rung the clinic this morning and waiting for a call back, but fingers crossed it seems to have stopped now. 

So I am now even more frightened. 

 Sorry for the me post. 

xxxx


----------



## Guest

kate babe, dont panic  
spotting during the 2ww doesn't seem to be a bad thing, dont ask me why but i know ive seen it on here somewhere (maybe in the voting bit?)
besides brown is old blood, as long as its not bright red you should be fine.
i know its hard but please try to stay relaxed.

i will check on you later, love maz xxx


----------



## iccle one

Sally - Maryrose has been asking after you, I said I'd let you know.

How are you today chick? hope your belly ache is lessening


----------



## aweeze

Morning! 

Kate - listen to "princess consuella banana hammock"  and don't panic hunny! As she says, brown blood is old blood.

I had spotting on both of my first 2 bfp's. The first one, I had it for a week starting 4 days before testing and the second I had it for just a day 6 days before testing.

Big  and lots of         (well - lucky 7 of them) for you.

Lou
XXX


----------



## sallyanne1

Iccle one i havent been on coz im not able to really say anything although its fantastic about her BFP. I will go on today and say im in my 2ww it cant hurt now im sure. My tummy ache is easing today just hers a bit when i sit down  ( inside )   Cant belive i slept till 10:50 today i cant remember the last time i did  . How are you feeling hun. Are you excited.

Kate i have relpied on peer. Try not to worry hun you will be fine and as maz said its old blood.

Lou i cant belive you are so far gone already    God thats flown by. Are you getting a nice bump now  

x x x x


----------



## Guest

yea lou, get your bump out and show us       

kate, any calls yet? i hope you are relaxing      

ive just had lunch, a nice salad with a litre of water  
i dunno whats up with me ive got addicted to salad. i had it for dinner tues, weds,thurs and last night then again today for lunch (and will do again for dinner tonight, yummy)
maybe its cos im a princess now?


----------



## *kateag*

Yup def cos you are a princess hun! Maybe you should have some pea's as well? 

Clinic called back, said nothing I can do, spotting can be normal for some women in early pg, and so can pains, and the fact that the pains come and go is a good sign. 

Not good for me but there you go. Have felt ok most of the afternoon and now they have started up again. SO bloated as well. Had to get new trackies yesterday cos I feel like such a heffer all of a sudden. 

PLEASE CAN IT JUST BE MONDAY, NOW!

xxxx


----------



## iccle one

Hey Sally  - I know how it is, I haven't posted for a while myself, it gets really awkward not being able to say whats really on your mind, you have helped though   it's nice to be able to let out to someone that is going through the same kind of stuff. 

Glad your pain is easing up, I'm just hoping I have paid my dues with all the side effects from the meds  , still tho I am willing to go through pretty much anything to get a child  

Well done on the lie in girl!! I'm well jealous


----------



## aweeze

Now come on Maz - ya know I don't do pics at the best of times - never mind when I'm resembling an over-inflated beachball!!!!!!

Yes I do have quite a bump already but then I always have been prone to carrying weight and the steroids didn't help!!!! At least now I'm off them I no longer have a beard and moustache to go with the beer belly!


----------



## Guest

lou c'mon, we dont need to see your face (like we would really wanna! ) just the bump 
pretty pleeeeeeeeeeease?        

kate, speaking of peas, dh is buying me us a new mattress on monday   

it will be monday soon hun (for both of us ) get dh to buy you the friends boxset to watch over the weekend 
take care babe, sending you loadsa positive thoughts       

im thinking beings ive been so good eating salad that maybe tonight for dinner along with my salad i might have a few chips  and maybe some chicken madrass  and a little bit of rice  and a nice big nann bread     
its no good i cant be healthy, theres just too much temptation out there 

love n hugs to everyone

maz


----------



## *kateag*

Me again. 

Had more spotting and the pains are now back. I have really tried to stay positive but its just getting harder and harder.

Just feel like curling into a ball.


----------



## Guest

awww kate, i wish there was something i could do or say to make you feel better 
if it makes you feel better have a good cry, i know i always think more clearly after ive cried 

      
      
      
      
      
       
      ​
loadsa love, maz xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate hun is it possable for you to go to bed and rest for a bit? It might be all you need hun. Our bodys go through a hell of a lot with this IVF so you really need to try and rest. I know its not easy with holly around but could your mum come and get her till your dh is back?


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya girls

I am away now on my holibobs

Just a quick one

Kate thinking of u have posted to u elsewhere
Sallyanne      coming your way for ruby!
Ally         coming your way also

Maz lol  for starting D/R on monday

Rhonda hi hun hope ur ok

Iccle one hope the stimming is going well

Lou hope u and ickle wiggle
now dont u go posting any pics will u, last time u did it when i was on holibobs 

love to anyone i missed
Love Emxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate hun how are you today? You have been on my mind all nite.     Have you had any more loss? Make sure you keep those feet up and keep resting hun. Not long now   

Well i woke up this morning with really bad pains in my left side. Going for a wee seemed to make it worse and i was begining to worry   Came down took a couple of paracetamol and it turns out it is my IBS  . I will post on peer about it but the strange thing is i havent got con/dia so im finding it very strange that im in pain    Oh well its eased off now thanks god. 
I have actually left dh in bed. The first time since EC think he deserves a lie in bless him.
What has everyone got planned for the weekend? Em are you off to Mablethorp again. Wish i could go away could do with a break right now  

Luv to all
sally  x x


----------



## aweeze

Morning all! 

I too am wondering how Kate is this morning - where are you hunny? I hope you're doing OK and just having relaxing lie in    

Maz - nooooooooo! I really don't like piccies of me - even if it is just of the bump! Am meeting up with Ruth this weekend so she can give you a bump report!  

Em - have a fabbie holiday hunny  

Sally - it could be wind from the progesterone that's causing you pain - it's rotton stuff for your digestive system - slows everything down and if you already have IBS, it's probably being proper nasty to your poor intestines! Did you read my previous post to you about the lucozade and water etc? Upping your water intake might help - and I used to take a water bottle to bed with me to top up in the night as well. 

Lou
XX


----------



## *kateag*

Im here, sorry I am sure I posted?  

I havent tested yet, trying to hold out til monday now. Dh is working but is going to try and get back this evening so hopefully he will, am on the sofa at the mo and boo is playing with her barbies so she is happy. 

Feeling a bit   then   so really   all in all.

I know you have been but please keep it crossed for me still. 

xxxx


----------



## aweeze

Phew! glad you're OK(ish) and if I cross anything else I will be completely tied in a knot!!!


----------



## sallyanne1

I have asked dh to get me some lemon squash. While stimming i was on orange and pinapple and the thought of it now makes me feel sick. I went back to bed for a bit coz im so tired and dh came up with a fully cooked breakfast for me   ( need to teach him how not to burn the egg ) i couldnt belive it bless him he is such a sweety i dont think i would have got through this without him. And i have got a huge boil on my chin as well    It hurts and its big and red  . I also had a slight nose bleed and i only ever get them a few days before af so im hoping its not a bad sign.  
Kate glad you are resting up hun. Boo is so good playing with her babies.


----------



## mouse14

Hi fellow egg sharers.

Just got back from a week in Scotland, it was absolutely stunning. The weather was excellent too. 
Got home to a load of post on the mat, one of which was an invoice for my tx from the clinic. £1612, OMG  !!
I knew it would arrive at some point, but it just seems so real now, they want my money.

I start my D/R on the 16th May, so not too far away. Got to go to clinic on Tuesday for tx plan and injection training.   

How is everyone?

Right, better go and unpack.

Love Mouse x


----------



## sallyanne1

Got up this morning amd have had areally bad nite.   First Lily woke up around 1:30am ( still sleeps with us i love it   ) anyway and she was heaving so just managed to get her up as she was sick everywhere   Poor baby. Then when i did try and get back to sleep i couldnt coz everytime i shut my eyes i was scared   Think i must have been half asleep coz its like everytime i shut my eyes i was convinced there were ghosts in my room   And then had a dream i went to the loo and had started af   Must be the pessaries i have heard they can give you funny dreams. And when i did get up i feel really queasy   and tired. I really dont want to spend another day in bed but im so tired. Feeling very nervous now about it   And its not been a week yet 

Luv sally x x


----------



## iccle one

Sorry you've had such a bad night chick - how is Lily now? hope she's feeling better, I hated being sick when I was a kid (still do).

I know you're syaing that you still have a week to go but wow!! you have only got a week til you test   so exciting! it will be about the same time that I go for my 1st stimm scan.

I am keeping my fingers crossed every day for you


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi hun she is fine now she didnt even know she had been sick  . Outside on her bouncy castle now   I feel queasy but i dont know if its her bug or just in my head   God i need to get out for a bit lol. I will feel better when i get to single numbers with testing.


----------



## iccle one

are you on complete bed rest? I'm not sure what to do about that so was hoping to get your take on it


----------



## sallyanne1

Im not ment to be on total bed rest but i have been so poorly that thats where i have stayed. I just figure that its the best thing to do if im not well. And im so so tired at the mo. Could sleep on a washing line   Been laid up on the sofa for most of the day reading my mags


----------



## MissSunshine

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all having a relaxing Sunday afternoon!! Just wanted to send you all 









And a massive  for Maz for starting your D/R tomorrow!!! Can't believe how quickly it's come around!!

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Guest

aww rhonda thankyou   im cacking my pants. im sure i'll be fine, ive just sent dh shop to buy me some milky bars to cheer me up a bit.
i will post tomoro, when i get back  

hello to everyone else, hugs, maz xxx


----------



## *kateag*

God Maz I am so sorry hun, GOOD LUCK TOMORROW!! YAY!!!! Its all about to start!!!

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Maz good luck hunni for tomorrow. We will have a room full of BFP soon yippie


----------



## starfaith

Kate I'm so excited for you I will be rushing to check what the result is.


----------



## Guest

kate hun, i didn't leave you out, i havent forgot you ive posted on the other thread   how are you feeling now? no more spotting?    

i will deffo be on here in the morning to see your bfp    

mwah


----------



## *kateag*

I saw thank you hun. 

Bet you cant wait to get the drugs out tomorrow "officially" and get going!! 

Im a nervous bl**dy wreck. 

Hands are shaking, tummy turning, the lot. Im so scared. 

xxxx


----------



## Guest

i think i will be the same as you hun, everyone else seems to test early but i think i will be too scared.



kateag said:


> Im a nervous bl**dy wreck.
> 
> Hands are shaking, tummy turning, the lot. Im so scared.
> 
> xxxx


SNAP!  
anyone would think i wasd on my 2ww the way im acting  god knows what i will be like when it is my go, i wont be a princess anymore but a drama queen 

try and get some sleep tonight hun, loadsa love n huggles


----------



## iccle one

well, well, well - such a busy day tomorrow 

Kate - I hope all goes well with your test tomorrow

Maz - good luck with starting your tx tomorrow, I was really nervous when I started mine and am nervous all over again with the stimms (lots of mixing and swapping of needle tips   )


----------



## Guest

girls.

my injection was really easy, i was quite surprised after all the fuss i made (drama queen moi?) 
i have a lovely bruise tho so i dunno what i did wrong  

mum said maybe i injected too quick?

anyway i off, love n hugs, maz xxx


----------



## iccle one

I'd agree with your mum - I push the meds in _really_ slowly and I only get a little discolouration rather than a full blown bruise. The onlybruise I did get was when the plunger slipped a little and went a bit faster than normal.

well done though, feels great to be started doesn't it


----------



## Guest

yea it does hun  

i have to do my injections at 9pm (cos brandon goes bed then so i know im home) so i will do tonights more slowly. thanks sweetie


----------



## sallyanne1

Maz well done on the ingection hun. I had loads of bruises and i injected really slow so it wasnt that with me.

Im feeling so tired today i could spend all day in bed   I have got loads of spots    I only ever get 1 before af turns up but now i have about 9 so i think its time for the consealer. Im finding my skin is really greasy too usually its dry   Flippin HCG jab. Had a few crampy pains too which could be af or the curry i had last nite  

Kate hun how you feeling   Stupid question i guess. I love Boos new fur baby i love cats its so cute. x x


----------



## *kateag*

Hope the injection goes ok tonight Maz x

Sally, make you sure you rest up and sleep whenever you feel like it, apart from anything, tx is a complete knock out to the system. 

Im ok thanks, af is here and its awful. SO painful and so heavy ( ) So its really not helping things. Have just eaten 3 paracetemol to see if that will help. 

xxxx


----------



## Guest

aw kate          

ive just done my second jab, i did it much slower this time and it didn't sting as much. i hope i dont get another bruise  
Brandon came down with his pj's on already! (normally i have to raise my voice cos he gets side tracked with cars  ) he didn't want to miss me stabbing myself  
he scares me how much he like that kinda thing, he goes mad if he knows ive had a blood test without him cos he likes to watch  

its been quiet on here today   

ttfn maz xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Oh bless him, do you think he will be a doctor when he grows up?? Holly wants to be a mummy, think I need to start showing her that I have other interests!!!   Me thinks I have been obsessed!

How long do you have to d/r for hun?? 

Sally how you feeling today?? 

Where is everyone? 

xxxx


----------



## Guest

snap kate, if you ask brandon how a baby is made he says, you have to go to the hospital to see a man....
hmmmm i better explain to him properly i think  

im not sure how long im d/r for   af should come in 2 weeks then i will have my baseline scan 7 days after so 3 weeks if af is good  

god knows where everyones gone   come out come out wherever you are  

ive got loads of stuff to list on ebay tomoro, all different tarot type cards (angel cards n stuff) and cookery books. i will put them in the for sale section when i list them  
you should get your book tomoro hun  

right im off, im tired and want my lumpy bed (dh decided we dont need a new mattress just yet  )

hugs, maz xxx


----------



## Guest

well i woke up today with no more bruises so i must have done it right last night  

it is soooo quiet on here, i clicked on 'Show new replies to your posts' this morning and there wasn't any replys  

im bored, i might have to do some cleaning at this rate  

i'll be back in a bit


----------



## *kateag*

Maz

Thank you very very much for the book, you should have seen Madams face when I read the label to her!!   You are a star, thanks hun. 

Glad you have no bruises this morning, go girlie!!!!

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

My lily ( 3 ) always helped get out my meds for when i was injecting and my eldest dd said to her are you going to be a nurse when you grow up. Lily answered " NO IM GOING TO BE LILY "     Bless her i thought thatw as so sweet lol. As for middle dd ( 10 ) she is doing sex ed at school now and she was asking me if my sister had to go to haspital and have injections for her to have a baby   So i had to explain. Its good really that we have such an open relationship that we can all talk about anything.

As for how im feeling well i was awake at 2:30am with a gripy tummy and couldnt get back to sleep. Then when Lily got up she was complaining of tummy ache and was sick   So looks like we have a bug. Which i s a bummer coz i dont know if the queasy feeling is a good sign or just the bug  . And im sure that my (.)(.) dont hurt as much today. And another spot arrived today grrrr
Cant belive its been a week since ET its flown by. I just hope the next week does too lol.

Kate what has boo called her kitten?? Looks like we will be having baby rabbits. One of those that escaped a few weeks ago is nesting. God i didnt want to breed this yr lol


----------



## *kateag*

Awww bless her!! Tell her to stick with being Lily, best plan! 

Holly has called the kitten Diego, as in Dora the Explorers cousin, the Animal Rescuer! He is quite sweet, keeps following her, and then jumping in her seat when she gets up. 

Hope you feel better soon hun, 8 days to go. WOW!

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Aww the kitten sounds so cute. Im still waiting for my 2 to get it on so we can have kittens  . Dont think she got caught last season so looks like another few weeks before she is in season again. Think i need to give her  amuch needed bath before then he prob wont go near her coz she is smelly  .

Does anyone know wheni can bleach my hair again? My roots are desperate to be done but i dont know when its safe  to do it?


----------



## Guest

sally bleach li lites are fine hun   as long as you dont have bleach on your scalp it wont be a problem. it might be worth having a strand test done to make sure your hair hasn't got weak from the drugs  

kate, glad boo liked the label   Brandon loves it when he gets stuff thru the post, he tries to act all grown up  
i'll say, Brandon youve got a letter and he'll say in a bored kinda voice, oh another bank statement is it?      

to be honest at the minuite i hate kitty's   next doors cat keeps pooing on our drive (which you dont see until you climb out the car and its already on your foot!) and pooing all over our grass which is hell when i use the lawnmower cos it stinks! it pees on our grass to and it kills the grass     

ok rant over. 
i had a hot flush this morning, isn't it too soon for that?
i emailed care to see if i should take zinc (cos they can be a bit funny about what you take) and they aint got back to me  
so today is going well then  

i better get listing stuff on ebay, i'll check in while im doing it


----------



## iccle one

Hi Maz - about the cat that has claimed your garden, you can get lion poo from garden centres and they reckon that it keeps cats out. Never used it myself but it might work .

I had hot flushes practically from the first day too some lasted for 3 or 4 hours


----------



## sallyanne1

Iccle one its actually tiger poo that scares cats off but it smells worse than the cats anyway  
Maz sounds like next doors cat is making his teritory on your garden. You should get a water pistol and shoot it everytime you see it in your garden it will soon stop then.


----------



## MissSunshine

Hi ladies,

Jusr a quickie as I've got to go andget the kids in from lunch in a mo.

Maz honey, never to early for the dreaded hot flushes!!! On my 1st cycle, i did my jab in the evening and had on the following morning!!!  Just remember everyone is different!

Kate how you doing now sweetie?? Sending you a big  

That's all I've got time form I'm affraid, will pop back in later this eve..........

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## iccle one

Just remembered that lemon oil works too - our old cat used to tear up the walls, we got some lemon oil from an aromatherapy shop and put it at his head height it stopped the scratching almost immediately, he would physically recoil from it   really funny when he was doing a run up to climb the wall  

Has to be lemon oil though as lemon juice doesn't last long enough (although it works too)

The water pistol trick works (I swear by it for my house cat, great for long distance deterrants) but you don't always catch them in the act


----------



## Guest

god if the old woman saw me she would go loopy  
i have threatened very loudly that if it does it again i will get my gun out and shoot it.

the little bugger comes in the house too when i have my door open, thing is dh is allergic to cats to the point where if hes in the same room as one his eyes swell shut  

oh well.

ive put loadsa tarot type stuff on ebay so im gonna post about it in G&B  

hugs, maz xxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Hiya girls

Been a little while since i updated you all but here iam...
Had appt today and have been giving C-Section date.......        

Ella-Mae is coming into the world in 22DAYS!!!! 31st of this month is going to be her birthday...The biggest day ov our lifes that has been a long time coming but worth every minute.
C-section has been decided as the little tinker side in breech postion and wudnt be successful to turn her with my unicornated womb,so there u go.Time has just flew by doesnt seem 2mins since i was annoucing my positive result from my icsi treatment  
So everythin going really well,Considering with my complications they never knew how far i wud get in pregnancy even had steriods given as a precaution but there u go miricles happen
Thanks for reading everyone
Take care
Love kelly


----------



## sallyanne1

Kelly thats fantastic news hun. WOW just proves miracles do happen eh!


----------



## starfaith

How exciting for you Kelly... It must feel AMAZING...   ... Mummy ....


----------



## aweeze

Awww Kelly - I was just wondering how you were doing the other day. How exciting that you are going to have your little girl in your arms - it seems like only yesterday you were proclaiming your BFP!!! One day more and she would have shared a birthday with me! 

Hello everyone else! 

Lou
XX


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning everyone. Its very quiet on here lately   Hope everyone is ok.

I have just woke up after having an hr on the sofa   Im so tired i can hardly keep my eyes open but the dam phone keeps ringing. Cant switch it off coz im waiting for a call about dd laptop. BUt everytime it goes its some crappy sales man   GO AWAY AND LET ME SLEEP lol
Lily is still fast off on there bless her so im gonna grab a drink and go put my feet back up while i have the chance.

Luv to all  
Sally x x


----------



## *kateag*

Kelly just wanted to say good luck hun, I cannot believe how quick it has gone! So excited for you!! Take care of you now mrs, your little miss is going to need her mummy all raring to go!!!kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

Sally hope you feeling bit better, and got some sleep. I hate those sales calls, I am SO glad we went ex directory!!

Just a quicky from me, we are all going away for the weekend, Diego included and I cant wait. Lets hope there are no pregnant women or new babies around. 

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate i am ex directory so dont know how they get my number   Point is we dont even own our home so its no good asking us about double glazing   And i had a win on the grand nationa and forgot about my winnins so i loged on to ladbrokes and there is a horse running called katie boo   So i backed it lets hope it brings me luck


----------



## *kateag*

Let me know!!

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

I hope it does its 12/1    Would pay for me n dh to have a nice meal out together


----------



## Guest

hello girls, sally thanks for the tip, ive just put on a little bet    btw its 14/1 now  

kate where you off to chick? hope you enjoy your weekend (c'mon sun! shine  )

kelly woohoo, it really does seem like a few months ago you were teaching me all the ins and outs of eggshare   you are gonna make a great mum babe  

lou i wanna see your belly   dont force me to hire a private eye to hunt you down and take a pic    

loadsa love to everyone ive missed    

my jab really hurt last night  , it bled and was soooo painfull injecting it in, the needle must have been blunt cos it took ages to pierce my skin.
i am a bit mad tho cos when i had my training at care they said to push the needle in slowly, well aparently thats why its been hurting me     looking on the tinternet apparently im sposed to jab it in fast then inject slow!
so im gonna try that one tonight  
i spent the day at the salon today, my bro said he can list most the side effects just from spending the day with me  
hot flushes, tourettes, mood swings, violence, and being a bit sharpe with people       

i was allowed to answer the phone but not allowed to talk to any clients in the shop  

better go, sposed to go up mums but dh has sneaked onto the playstation  

love n hugs, maz xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

I hope my embie is snuggled in nicely coz i have just been diving round the garden after the rabbit    Dose anyone know if i can sell baby bunnies on here   OOOHHHH i can see her again the sneeky moo has come out again i need a blow pipe to dart her with  

Maz it might have been 14/1 not sure but i took the price then anyway. Shame we cant watch it  . Oh yer and going back to the hair bleaching thing it will be on my scalp coz its my roots that need doing so is that a no no yet? God im getting loads of grey hairs i would love to grow out the colour and see how many i have lol. My lovely dd is always trying to pull them out


----------



## iccle one

Aaahhhhh Maz - I got that one time.

I kinda "lean" the needle into my skin, it hurts a tiny bit when I touch the skin but then not as it breaks through at least it did till I think I was putting it into my skin........  down a nerve!!!

OMG hurt like hell so much so that I had to take it out halfway in and re-do it a little bit across that bled some too  

Not really had any trouble since though, oh except that time that I think I went through a capiliary   didn't hurt though just bled out a bit.

Sorry not really a post to encourage you   but I've done close onto 50 jabs and only had a couple of probs, I must admit that the injection after the one that hurt was scary but it hasn't really hurt since then (I mentally plotted the location and stay away from it)

What race is that horse in? I want some


----------



## sallyanne1

The horse lost     Naughty gee gee


----------



## Guest

sally any hairdresser that agrees to colour your hair should be struck off hun, like i said before at one of the toni&guy's some woman dint mention that she had been thru ivf so when the skin test came back ok they coloured her hair and her scalp burnt and blistered because of the hormones fluctuating (sp?) so did her resistance to hair dye.
you could always have loads and loads of hi-lites put thru, if there done right it almost looks like a full head colour  

shame about the gee gee  

iccle one, ive just done my jab, i stuck the needle in fast so had no pain then i injected slowly, there must have been a blood vessel there cos it hurt a little bit at first but then it went in easy and painless  

love maz xxx


----------



## iccle one

bl**dy donkey    

Gald you had an easier time of it tonight Maz - it's bad enough having to do all these injections without it hurting and bleeding all over the place too.


----------



## sallyanne1

Rolling tumble weed   This place is so quiet these days


----------



## iccle one

He he - Hi Sallyanne how's it goin? I know your having trouble catching that super smart bunny of yours. Hope you outfox it soon (ha ha "outfox!!") You test soon don't you chick?

Ooh getting nervous about my next scan   - hope my follies have grown, it's certainly hurting enough for me to think they have.

I'll let you all know how I get on (as if I could stay quiet!!)


----------



## MissSunshine

Hi-ya my lovelies,

Sorry I've not been on most of the week, found out that a good friend of mine in pregnant, and found it quite hard to process, but I caught up with her yesterday, and am all setted down again now! 

Sallyanne so close now, bet you cant wait to test!! Sending so much          your way!! We need to get these 's rolling on here...no pressure though!!  

Maz how's your D/R going? Have to mood swings and hot flushes settled in yet?? Fingers crossed that AF turns up for you soon and you can get stimming!!  

Kate Big hugs coming your way sweetie!!      how you feeling? Loving Boo's new furbabba!! What a cutie! 

iccle one here's a follie dance for you.......hope it does the job!!
[fly]                        [/fly]

Em are you still on your  Luckt thing you!!

To all you other beauties, have a lovely weekend, lets hope the  for a little bit!!

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Iccle one i got her last nite. It was dusk and she was near the other hutches so me and dd went out and she shooed her out and i swiped her.     Boy was she hopping mad  . Now i feel guilty coz she was so happy having her freedom. If i had a bigger garden i would have left her out.
Im sure all my symptoms have gone now  Af would be due as form monday so lets just wait and see.

Rhonda nice to see ya back hun. Wondered where you had gone  Dont worry i wont let you down i will get my  ( i hope ) lol


----------



## iccle one

Thanks Rhonda - I think that the follie dance worked a little too well   got twenty odd now  

Maz - I have been wondering for a few days why you had changed your avatar and only just got it   my mum always said I was a bit behind the door  

Sally - well done on catching that wascally wabitt        sorry! but laughing out loud on my own here, my dh always says that I think i am way funnier than I actually am - but that sounded hilarious to me


----------



## sallyanne1

Yer actually i guess i do look a bit like elmer fudd (sp? )    I was suprised how quick my reactions were to be honest.Well done on the follies hun thats fantastic   
Think im gonna go to bed coz im so tired i cant keep my eyes open


----------



## iccle one

No it was nothing to do with the way you look at all chick 

Just with you chasing it for a few days it reminded me of the bugs bunny cartoons  


downing water like I'm in the desert now trying to get my follies to grow on some more, they are doing ok but I've been a bit lax with my fluid intake so time to knuckle down!


----------



## sallyanne1

Think i only drank a max of 3lrs a day including squash and coffee ( de-caff ) Im sure you will be fine hun   
Lily is walking round the front room with our stupid cat Nero in her babies pram and he doesnt care he's loving it .
Im bored today been up since 8:30 needing a wee   Mind you i did go to bed at 8pm  I was so tired i couldnt keep my eyes open. I went up watched csi and went to sleep just after 10   Im still tired though but i think its coz im not doing anything just preparing dinner . 4 days to go. Getting really scared now   Hope i get to test day at least


----------



## iccle one

Bless Lily   and your cat   I used to be able to do similar stuff with a poodle I had when I was little, didn't half freak some people out when they used to ask to see my dolly  

And you only have four days  , I'm sure you'll make it you seem to have been doing fine so far, it must be nerve racking when it is you though, and I can well understand where the knicker checking thing comes in now. Keeping fingers crossed for you


----------



## Guest

hiya girls 

god im sooo tired, dr is really takin it out of me.
im a bit worried that the dr injections aint working properly, i havent had 1 headache since i started them and it seems that everyone else had headaches  (i dont want them its just strange)

anyway,
iccle one, i find i drink more water if i refill 500ml bottles, for some reason i drink faster from a plastic bottle  
i too had funny looks when people looked into my pram to see the 'baby' only to find loads of cars        
maybe i should have taken that as a sign?  

em, i showed brandon the piccy's of your doggies, he said 'can you ask the lady if i can go and visit her so i can play with the dogs?'     he's an animal lover, mostly dogs tho  

Rhonda, its a horrible feeling isn't it when we find out about another pg, sending you some hugs hun    

sally hows your 2ww going?  i hope these next few days fly by so we can all see you post your   

i watched csi last night too, dh bought me a new freeview box for the bedroom so i can snuggle in bed to watch my csi's and law and orders while he hogs the settee  and watches crappy car chase programs (there good the first time round but c'mon, ive seen them like 20 times  )
so i had a shower, got into my pj's (i dont normally wear any) got my teddy that mum bought me last time i had an op and i snuggled in my nice big kingsize  
speaking of beds, dh finally bought me a new mattress    
its being delivered tomoro   dh seems to think we are gonna christen it  , i dont think so for gods sake its new!!! at least let me have a decent nights sleep first  

saying that im lucky if dh comes anywhere near me, he darent even talk to me    
apparently im 'the crazy b!tch from hell'        
he keeps turning the heating on, i keep turning it off   isn't d/r fun?    

loads of love n hugs to everyone else  

love maz xxx


----------



## MissSunshine

Hi-ya my lovelies,

Just a real quickie, as I feel so tired today and just want to have a shower and get me jammies on. Could some one please do me a dance to bring on AF!!!!! She was due yesterday, and I've had cramps for a few days, yet no  !!! Getting a little frustrated now, just want a start date!     I'm so eager and convinced it's going to work this time.     

Lots and lots of love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Guest

hope this helps rhonda 









































































hugs, maz xxx


----------



## MissSunshine

Oh, you're such a sweetie Maz.........thank you.xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Maz my mum got me a freeview box for our bedroom at christmas and its the best thing ever. And i love sunday nites on tv. 8pm till 1 am CSI   So im now gonna nip in me pj's and go to bed and watch it till i fall asleep lol. 
I think af would be due as from tomorrow so im a bit nervous of getting out of bed because its always first thing in the morning. Think i will be knicker checking from tomorrow onwards.  
To be honest i cant tell you how im feeling coz i really dont know i feel stragely calm  
Right off to bed to have weird dreams


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02/06    

kellydallard  Sept 2006     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07 20 wk scan 19/01     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  Oct 2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier  EDD 25/01/07  born 26/12/06   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept  Baby charlie   

Endometriosislass sept    EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12/06   Scan 22/12   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Aweeze   . ES/DIVF            

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/IVF       NHS scan 16/03

CJ ICSI/ES    scan 15/03     

Ebjones ES/IVF (CRM)       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES       

Emmyloupink (CRM London) ES      

Allybee (Lister) ES/IVF Testing 10/05     

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

Miss TC (Cromwell Darlington) recipient found watiing for her dreams to come true!!   

Mouse14 ES May     

starfaith (salisbury) D/R 13/07    

Rhonda ES/IVF TX cancelled OHSS  2nd es D/R 02/06     

Egg share inbetweenies​
Kateag(Lister) ... 1st ES cycle abandoned 2nd ES   

caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF   ES no 2 July 

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham)   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Fin ES/ICSI Nov/Dec  

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) Jan 07   FET april  

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI   f/u appt 02/04 saving for straight ICSI

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF feb/mar 07  f/u for FET    

MJP (Lister)    follow up 30/03 FET may/june 

Tinaxxx (bourn hall) awaiting decision on e/s     

wishing4miracle (Lister) 04/07   starting pill next cycle

Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX mid 2007  

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  awaiting matching due to start april 07        

   honorary Members  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) straight IVF D/R 07/05     

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington)  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## starfaith

Hey there girlie's,
                      Hope all is going good....
Sallyanne you must be getting so excited now only 2 days to go   I will be checking straight away  
I'm just on the waiting game now Counting down the days until Baseline scan. ..
Seems very quiet on here lately...
I think I am going to go & eat some chocolate... It was dh birthday on Friday his daughter bought him a big chocolate football from thorntons so we have been munching on that so Moorish   ..


----------



## sallyanne1

Starfaith its actually 3 days to test day. I test Thursday, thats if i can find the currage to do it  
We  have had a run of good luck on the 2ww board so i hope it continiues.  Choc sounds good to me   I  have still got some easter egg left which is next to my ed so i can scoff when i go up. Plus tere is a huge bag ( half eaten now ) of dorritos   

Cant belive how tired i am. Its always the same when i have been out anywhere. I hae only been to the shop   Early night for me again. I hope i stay awake for prison break.


----------



## Guest

mmmmmmmmmmmm chocolate! ive almost forgot what it tastes like i miss it sooo much   
im getting fed up of milky bars now, i need jaffa cakes and revels and aero bubbles  

im off to see if i got any milky bars left  

love maz xxx


----------



## Guest

please please please can you vote for brandons school quoir?

i promised him i would try my hardest 

http://www.josephchoirsearch.co.uk/choirs/1489

thanks, maz xxx

/links


----------



## *kateag*

Its saying its temp unavailable at the mo hun, but I will try again later. Will Brandon be in it?!?


----------



## Guest

no he aint in this group although he is in the quoir, he's just so excited about his school winning that i thought i'd give them a helping hand  

mwah xxxx


----------



## caz nox

Hello all, 

Sally - just wanted to wish luck for your testing! fingers crossed! 

As for me I have started on the pill to start again in Jul and I am so excited! 

Kate - I hope you are well! 
Rhonda - I hope the days fly past for you!


----------



## *kateag*

Caz, I am so pleased you decided to go again hun. You sound so much happier in your posts as well. What a difference a little pill makes eh!

Maz am about to try and vote now. Hows the d/r going 

Sally, not long to go hun, hows things??

Rhonda, any sign!?!?

xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

It still wont let me.


----------



## MissSunshine

I'm soooooooooo p*ssed off ladies!!!!!! 

Still NO AF!!!! where is that old    I 've got the bang hump!!!

Maz sweetie will get on Brandon's site and vote later. 

Kate how's you? 

Hugs and kissed to everyone else, from a very     Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Well i dont think it has worked for me     . Im sure my cm has changed colour. It was a creamy/yellow colour and now im sure its got darker brownish   ( sry tmi ) I sometimes but rarely start af that way but its usually full flow but could be the pessaries holding it back. This is the only time i have fel like testing early   . Would it matter if i test tomorrow i will be 15dpt. Im not sure i could wait another day of not knowing now. God i felt so positive about this and now i feel like crying my eyes out


----------



## *kateag*

Oh Sally dont give up yet hun. Try and hold out on the testing, I know how desperate you are to know, but if you tested early and got a negative then you wouldnt be able to fully believe it as you know its early so you would still test the next day. Trust me, I know! Please try and hold out, take it easy and no crying yet ok. 

Rhonda, where is that old bag eh! She has FINALLY left here, so hopefully she is on her way to you..... 
[fly]
                    ​[/fly]

COME ON AF!!!

xxxx


----------



## iccle one

Sallyanne please don't get upset hon - I'm sure you're going to be ok


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya ladies

sally honey

hard i know and easy for me but do try and stay positive
if you are 15dpt i would think u would get a result but then ur clinic wouldnt have asked u to test on 17th if not for a reason
what does dh think 

sending lots of                                               your way 

Kate lovely to see u posting sweetheart hp ur doing ok hows boo and the fur baby

maz hope d/r is going well

rhonda... where oh where is ur af........... i have it! i keep trying to move it along 
my school report always read..... must try harder!
will give it a go!

starfaith its all coming along isnt it fab news

Iccle one hope all is going ok for you

caz lovely to hear from you sweetie good to read ur having another tx in a few months time

hugs to anyone i missed!

i have a huff on (dh had better not say its that time of the month just think it!)

nothing major, but, its 11 weeks today since my beauty died tuesdays are a bad day
i suggested that the 27th may would be a good day to lay her plaque (3 months to the date she died)

i asked for suggestion on what to put on it and he suggested i go to his dads grave and see what others have 
his final suggestion is .......... in loving memory

i want it to be something meaningful, somethin from the heart

end of rant!

on the willow front well she came home from kennels today and OMG
shes doubled in length and grown about an inch in height, she was only there for 10 days!

shes 5 months old today and weighs in at a whopping ................18.5kg

I am sending dh for the 6 month check next month (i am not scared of the vet honest!)

I took a few pics of her this afternoon but they dont show how big she is really but if u imagine a 4 seater sofa
when stretched out theres only just enought room for her and me at a squeeze!

enough of my waffle!

sending love to u all
Emxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Well i got up this morning and there was a slight smear of red blood. Only a tiny bit but it was there     . Dh is at work and im crying my eyes out. poor dh is so upset at work but he isnt allowed home because they are men short on there shift. Im still  gonna use the clinic test tomorrow but i know its over for me  . I dont know if i will be allowed to ES again coz of my fertalisation rate   Also if i am would my drugs be cheaper because i still have 17  amps of menopur left?? I wish i never had so much PMA now because its just made the fall 100000x harder for me. I was expecting a BFN with my last IUI so it wasnt so much of a shock when af turned up.  I was so hoping i wasnt gonna have to go through all this again  i admire all yo women that do because its so hard  . 
I just hope with all my heart that it has worked for my recip


----------



## caz nox

Sally, don't give up yet. Some people DO spot and still get a BFP!!!! 

Em - I hope you do not mind me saying but on Oscar's memorial I had "too beautiful for this world" and of course he was - so maybe something along those lines? 

PS - where did you get your plaque from? I want to get one for my in-laws as Oscar is back with us and I know they will be missing him. 

Kate -  I am glad my post sounds happier - I most certainly am and feeling more positive! 

Rhonda - hope AF shows up soon! 

Carrie


----------



## *kateag*

Oh Sally dont give up yet hun. Please. I know its horrible and you just want to sit and cry, but you have to stay positive. Do you have any pains or aches Im keeping everything crossed for you. Rotten bosses at your DH's work, hope they let him home early at least?? 



Em, Im not sure about what to put on the plaque hun, sorry. Useless I know sorry. Hope you find some words that you feel strongly about. Good luck for the 6 month check, will they decide she is a horse then?!  

Caz, hope you ok hun, hows the pill going! Have they said how long you will be on it for??

Maz, hows it going hun??

Rhonda, ANY sign yet!?!! COME ON AF!!

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Bosses are letting dh home now coz they didnt have a choice he was just gonna walk out lol. I now have a brown colour when i go to the loo so i do kow its over. Oh well. Im just not sure i can afford £4000 for tx on our own   I guess it was just not ment to be


----------



## *kateag*

Brown is old hun, if its not red then its not def over. Have you tested??

Maybe give your clinic a call, they might tell you to up the progesterone??


----------



## caz nox

Call your clinic and they might up your bullets as Kate has said. 

Thinking of you!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

i am with kate and caz

brown blood is old blood 

pls call the clinic sweetie

keeping everything crossed still

I have posted a pic of willow on the bubble thread for those that want to take a look

EM


----------



## MissSunshine

Sally  don't give up sweetie!!! Big hugs to you, and lots of              

Well thank you all.......the old bag arrived last night! So today is Day1, I start D/R on 5th June!! Can't wait, it couldn't come soon enough. I'm going to curl back up on the sofa now, I'm in agony and have been sent home from work!!

Chat later, love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Been trying to call the clinic fo the last half hr n its constantly engaged  

I feel a bit achey but no pains. Plus last time i went to the loo there was nothing there. Im still convinced that its the pessaries holding off af. GGGRRRRR clinic


----------



## sallyanne1

Right got through and she said because its brown it could have been there since ec but then again it could be af startin   So still none the wiser till tomorrow morning. Had more brown loss   I just hope i can es again.

Luv sally x x


----------



## starfaith

Sally I have everything crossed for you....  thinking of you   The wait will soon be over xx


----------



## *kateag*

Sally glad you got through to clinic but shame they werent much use. Not long to go now hun, rest up and keeping it all crossed for tomorrow for you. Dont give up. 

xxxx


----------



## iccle one

Hi Sally  

Brown is good honey, it's old,  please don't be upset.

I shouldn't think that there would be a problem with you sharing again chic, they don't mention anything in the literature about fertilisation rates. The only thing is the amount of eggs - and you had plenty.

I hope you get a positive tomorow chic, I really do.

Don't give up yet !!!!


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya

just a quick message for caz

re the plaque i searched for a while

the best deal i could come up with was this one

heres a link to their memorial plaques

http://www.timpson.co.uk/online-store/type.asp?type_id=168&cat_id=24

You can order either online or in one of their shops
if u order in the shop it takes 7 days but online is 10 days

I am ordering in shop tomorrow 
hoping it arrives in time for next sunday 

it brought tears to my eyes when i read what u had written on oscars so sweet and so true

Em

/links


----------



## caz nox

Thanks Em, 

I am off to have a look! 

Carrie
XX


----------



## Guest

hello girlies  

i feel like ive got a big cloud over my head today  
normally when af comes i get busy cleaning but this time i feel so unmotivated.

ive been lucky and not had any headaches whilst d/r until last night, i always fet a hormonal headache when af comes but i didn't think i would this time cos my hormones shouldn't be working now now should they?  

sally how are you feeling hun? i hope your still feeling positive about trying again   what did care say when you rang them, can you eggshare again?        

kate, hows boo and diego? driving you nuts yet?    

rhonda, i hope af's being nicer to you now   it will be 5th of june before you know it  

em, i looked at your pic of willow, wow shes a biggun   she lovely hun  

sorry to everyone else for lack of personals, sending you all    ,    ,    ,    

love maz xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Awww maz   I know how you feel hun. Today is the first time i have done the housework properly. ( and boy could i tell sweatin  off the pounds   ) I didnt think to ask the clinic about doing ES again so i just rang the ES team coz i want to know if my recip got her BFP least if she did then it wont have all been for nothing. But they are all away today at a conferance    So i will try and remember to ring them monday morning. Im so forgetful still lol. Decided im gonna take the kids to Gullivers Kingdom on sunday if the weather holds up. Least getting my BFN means i can go on all the rides with them  Then when it shuts we will go down into Matlock Bath and have fish n chips ( there goes my diet   )


----------



## starfaith

How's it all going Girls?
Sounds like a fun weekend Sally I have a lovely 20hrs over the weekend.. How fab stuck in a hot kitchen.... 
Well Must not grumble it's a higher rate at weekends.. Need the pennies.
I haven't had any bubbles blown to me in ages. 
So if anyone feels like blowing me some that would be FAB
Not sure if we are going out tonight but think I could do with a nice chicken Korma  Bath & early night ready to start work @ 7am...
Just having a lovely cup of tea with my folic acid.
Hope everybody is well Big  love Heidi


----------



## Martha Moo

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=95985.new#new

Happy chatting 

Love Emxx


----------

